# Mahouka Koukou no Rettousei



## Xiammes (Sep 15, 2013)

Synopsis said:
			
		

> "Magic" is a product of neither legends nor fairy tales.It has become a technology of reality for nearly a century,Various countries in the world are locked in a race in nuturing "Magicians".
> Shiba Tatsuya is an honors student without magic capability at First High School, a magic high school along with his sister who happens to the top student among the freshmen. What will happen to him, and how will he live his school life where he is one of the many reserves in the school looked down upon by the chosen magical students?



I have seen it discussed around the Internet quite a bit, will be watching the anime if it turns out good.


----------



## Aeternus (Sep 15, 2013)

What kind of anime is it?


----------



## Xiammes (Sep 15, 2013)

Apparently its like some magical school type series from the little I have seen about it.


----------



## Aeternus (Sep 15, 2013)

I see. Thanks anyway. Ohh well, I'll reserve judgement until more info is released.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 15, 2013)

Saw this coming a mile away. I'm reading the manga adaptation of the LN as well as the spin-off *Yuutousei*. Love this series, although the protagonist does usually come off as expressionless and a bit aloof at times but badass when he takes action.


----------



## Tomochii-Chan (Sep 16, 2013)

Oh. Ohh it's this manga/LN where the sister has like a brother complex or loves her brother or something lol.


----------



## Melodie (Sep 16, 2013)

this getting an adaptation does not surprise me at all~ It's sales are pretty well. Just about time.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 16, 2013)

I wonder though, this LN is pretty complex. How magic works in the world can't be translated well for an anime. Just reading the first volume made my head hurt.

Edit: Oh yes, it isn't really fully confirmed as well. That page is just saying the the domain for mahouka.jp has been registered. If thats the case though it should be official soon.


----------



## McSlobs (Sep 16, 2013)

I had been hoping this would be made into an anime, Really looking forward to it


----------



## ironherc (Sep 16, 2013)

i read a few chapters of the manga a long time ago, I was sure this would be just in a matter of time.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 16, 2013)

lol no one here is a LN reader. A pity.


----------



## Suzuku (Sep 16, 2013)

^ I read it.

Was only a matter of time. Expected it to be pretty soon too.



Tomochii-Chan said:


> Oh. Ohh it's this manga/LN where the sister has like a brother complex or loves her brother or something lol.


Well she doesn't really love him initially. It's kind of fucked up. Well, spoilers though. Let's just say it's a different spin/inversion of the i*c*st trope.


----------



## McSlobs (Sep 16, 2013)

Kurokami Medaka said:


> lol no one here is a LN reader. A pity.



I am Just finished volume 4 of Seirei Tsukai no Blade Dance


----------



## Melodie (Sep 16, 2013)

Kurokami Medaka said:


> lol no one here is a LN reader. A pity.


----------



## Kazu (Sep 16, 2013)

I'm surprised Boomy hasn't commented yet.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Sep 28, 2013)

Wait has this finally been given an anime. I thought since the cameo in Accel World and given the nature of the store this should be a lock for an anime, but crappy anime after crappy anime kept getting annouced so I thought for some reason no one wanted to touch this. 

Im up to date through the introduction of the and ass whopping of the American War Mage by MC, and also the flash back showing just how miserable his family really is.


----------



## Xiammes (Oct 6, 2013)

Studio has been confirmed to be Madhouse.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 6, 2013)

Shiba Tatsuya: 
Shiba Miyuki: 

Same as Drama CD.

Madhouse huh, I'm liking that. Would've thought Sunrise because of various hints but I'm not disappointed.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 6, 2013)

PV:

[YOUTUBE]Wtj-Phj36DI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tomochii-Chan (Oct 6, 2013)

Wow. That actually looks pretty good.


----------



## dream (Oct 6, 2013)

I suppose that the action could be worth watching despite all the problems that I have with the series.


----------



## rhino25 (Oct 6, 2013)

I only hope they stay _somewhat _faithful to the source material.

Which hardly anyone ever does, so I guess this isn't good news for me.   /PessimisticSigh


----------



## Scizor (Oct 7, 2013)

This looks great *subscribes*


----------



## shinsekai (Mar 6, 2014)

This place is dead

Here is the newest PV

pic


----------



## Xiammes (Mar 6, 2014)

Soon I suppose.


----------



## shinsekai (Mar 10, 2014)

Visuales


----------



## Suzuku (Mar 16, 2014)

^ Put that shit in spoiler tags

30 sec CM

[YOUTUBE]x3B8JJTIF84[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## shinsekai (Mar 16, 2014)

The anime is confirmed for 26 eps


----------



## Tomochii-Chan (Mar 16, 2014)

Kinda not fond of the girl's voice. I actually imagined it different lol.


----------



## shinsekai (Mar 23, 2014)

PV 3


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]jvQgeMl7NlE[/YOUTUBE]




PV 3 Miyuki ver  


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]kvcBRaiy6uo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Suzuku (Mar 23, 2014)

wtf why did they use SAO's OP in the PV


----------



## Tomochii-Chan (Mar 23, 2014)

It is? I thought it's just the same singer?

I miss hearing Tomoya's/Ikuto's VA pek Haven't watched any animes recently with him in it idt.

Still don't really like Miyuki's..


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Apr 5, 2014)

This takes me back to the first weeks of Attack On Titan where I was in the dark of what it was and to expect, believing i would drop it, then ended up liking. After today's episode I didn't know how i was going to react. I still need to see more to judge but it has kept me intrigued.


----------



## Revan21 (Apr 5, 2014)

The i*c*st is strong in this one, but I had a hard time figuring out what sort of series this is going to be. For all I know, it could be an uneventful slice-of-life harem, like Infinite Stratos, although the OP is too action packed for that.
At least the male lead is extremely capable for once, and the animation during the martial arts fight was awesome


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 5, 2014)

Great start to the series. Looks like I had no reason to worry about how this series would turn out. The animation really shone through when it came to any of the action scenes whether it involved the taijutsu scenes or any of the characters activating their magic.


----------



## Melodie (Apr 5, 2014)

I'm in love with the opening already.


----------



## reaperunique (Apr 5, 2014)

FUCK YES BITCHES! I'm in love with the manga and this finally airing is a wish come true for me 

The first episode is just as awesome as I remember it from the manga. I can't wait for the first big events. 
Tatsuya is one bad-ass mofo and it's so awesome seeing him talk everyone under the table. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



We also can't forget about his earth destroying prowahz either


----------



## seiferoth10 (Apr 5, 2014)

This wincest seems like a losecest to me, but the actions scenes are top notch. We didn't get to see much magic, so I'll withhold my opinion on that.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Apr 5, 2014)

When the magic start to get explained get your mind prepared because its something else.


Best intro of series i've seen in years,no really


----------



## Haohmaru (Apr 5, 2014)

What the duck is wrong with Japan. How is this girl Head over heels for her own brother. Anyway, I actually liked this. I never thought I would.


----------



## Corwin (Apr 5, 2014)

Seems pretty interesting. The male lead is intelligent and something of a badass. I don't know why the summary say he has no magic capability, they clearly showed him using some sort of magic, especially the big pew pew boom in the intro. (Unless that was some sort of a weapon which requires no magic power.)


----------



## Tomochii-Chan (Apr 5, 2014)

Wait.. Are the Shiba siblings born the same year? But just months apart? That can happen? Or is there some back story to that.. I can definitely see a lot of back story and things that'll need to be explained later on.

I'm already thinking about so many questions just watching the first episode. The art and animation is top notch. The taijutsu scenes were awesome and even that small case with Tatsuya showing magic while running  i*c*st vibes. Everywhere. Not that I didn't expect it.

Btw who's doing the music? Kinda sounded like Taku Iwasaki during the fight scene.


----------



## Animeblue (Apr 5, 2014)

*Like Reaperunique, I've read the manga and thought the first episode was pretty impressive, although I'm still not sold on the adaptation just yet  *


----------



## Badalight (Apr 6, 2014)

I thought it was really boring, honestly. The opening sequence was cool, and the action scene was nice, cool ost too.

But that's about it. I don't like the strong i*c*st undertones, and spending a majority of the introductory episode fleshing out the cast seems like a strange decision. Nothing really in the first episode that makes me want to keep watching. I'll give it another episode though.


----------



## reaperunique (Apr 6, 2014)

To all the skeptics, just wait, it's going to get pretty interesting soon enough  
About the overly attached sister, well, don't worry about it. It will get explained as well.


----------



## Badalight (Apr 6, 2014)

reaperunique said:


> To all the skeptics, just wait, it's going to get pretty interesting soon enough
> About the overly attached sister, well, don't worry about it. It will get explained as well.



Honestly I think it has potential, but there are so many good shows this season I don't know if I have room for it or not.

Still watching hxh, jojos, captain earth, akuma no riddle, ping pong the animation, Haikyuu!, no game no life, black bullet, Sidonia no Kishi, mekaku city actors, selector infected wixoss...

Of course not all of those have a first episode out yet, so we'll see. I may let it continue a bit and marathon it towards the end of the season if the second episode doesn't hold my interest.


----------



## Nightblade (Apr 6, 2014)

I like the magic/technology concept. Sold me on the anime after that opening monologue. I just hope there's no i*c*st lol.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 6, 2014)

I thought that was a fairly compelling first episode.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Apr 6, 2014)

First episode really grabbed my attention.
Not much of a fan of Miyuki falling for her brother, though. Tends to turn me off from most things.



Tomochii-Chan said:


> Wait.. Are the Shiba siblings born the same year? But just months apart? That can happen? Or is there some back story to that.. I can definitely see a lot of back story and things that'll need to be explained later on.


Well, Tatsuya spoke of "dad and Sayuri" and not "mom and dad", meaning their father most likely re-married. One of the two is probably Sayuri's child and the other is of the original wife and they got pregnant at the same time. Or maybe Miyuki is Sayuri's daughter from a previous marriage. Which would explain how she can get so wet from her brother. Though anime has shown me a 40-something year old man form a relationship with his 18-year old aunt, so it's not like i*c*st would be all that strange.  Just some random thoughts. I'm probably not even 1% close to the truth.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Apr 6, 2014)

I'm kind of lukewarm on the whole people at the same school who clash deal but I do like the lead character. Since I'm interested in seeing what he can do and how he'll deal with future situation I'll give this a couple more episodes to see if it has sticking power for me.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Apr 6, 2014)

loved the opening

it didnt lose me by its first episode,I enjoyed it


----------



## Rukia (Apr 6, 2014)

Where can I go to read the manga?  I assume it's been translated?


----------



## Tomochii-Chan (Apr 7, 2014)

TeenRyu said:


> Can anyone link me to where I can read the light novels? ;-;


----------



## TeenRyu (Apr 7, 2014)

Thanks!


----------



## TeenRyu (Apr 7, 2014)

Note: love how he puts his sister in her place countless times


----------



## Zaru (Apr 8, 2014)

This is pretty interesting. Probably in my top 3 of the first episodes I watched from this season (which is kinda weak so far though)


----------



## wibisana (Apr 8, 2014)

Revan21 said:


> The i*c*st is strong in this one, but I had a hard time figuring out what sort of series this is going to be. For all I know, it could be an uneventful slice-of-life harem, like Infinite Stratos, although the OP is too action packed for that.
> At least the male lead is extremely capable for once, and the animation during the martial arts fight was awesome



most likely
we had :
Imouto
glasses girl
Tomboy girl
female student Prez 

harem on the making here


----------



## Zaru (Apr 8, 2014)

>Harem undertones
>Main character is not an incompetent vicarious embarrassment inducing dolt


----------



## reaperunique (Apr 8, 2014)

wibisana said:


> most likely
> we had :
> Imouto
> glasses girl
> ...



Not completely incorrect but it's definitely not "that" kind of show. You'll notice when you learn more about the MC.


----------



## wibisana (Apr 8, 2014)

reaperunique said:


> Not completely incorrect but it's definitely not "that" kind of show. You'll notice when you learn more about the MC.



yeah ofc it will not be DXD harem-style, XD


----------



## Fat Free Milk (Apr 9, 2014)

I'm so used to the pathetic underdogs and childlike betas for main characters these days.  It's refreshing to see a capable main character for once. Good first episode overall. No idea what kind of show it's gonna be though. Looks like it'll be action but what will they fight? Other students? Monsters? Who knows. Guess I'll have to watch to find out.


----------



## Faelan (Apr 11, 2014)

I see they didn't go in depth about Mizuki's glasses. Oh well, I would've liked to see that explanation in detail but it may have been too confusing for the viewers so I can understand it, especially for the first episode. I already know how OP Tatsuya is, should be interesting to see if he gets hated on like Kirito does.


----------



## Revan21 (Apr 12, 2014)

I had a feeling Tatsuya would soon join the Student Council, but the Disciplinary Comittee is not bad either.

His duel with that Hattori 'Hanzo' was short but very BOSS, he OWNED that little bitch in a flash


----------



## Muk (Apr 12, 2014)

hmmmm tempted to watch this after having read the light novel


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 12, 2014)

How can such a short simulated battle be so enjoyable?


----------



## Zaru (Apr 12, 2014)

Man that cocky guy got absolutely schooled.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 12, 2014)

I started reading this after last week's episode.  I have really enjoyed it so far.  It's like a superior version of Index.

And I was happy with the episode.  I thought the music during the duel was sort of odd, but in a good way.

I hope people will give this first arc a chance.  I don't really think it is all that action packed.  But it is still really fun.  And I want this show to be successful.


----------



## McSlobs (Apr 12, 2014)

If the studio keeps the current quality all the way through, this will be a great anime. Having an MC that isn't a weakling or overly arrogant is a nice change.


----------



## Kellogem (Apr 12, 2014)

from the reactions of people who know the source material I expect great things from this anime, though its not too interesting so far, but I guess the first couple of eps are dedicated to make the audience familiar with the system...

also is that Suzaku from code geass I see opposing the mc in the opening?


----------



## Rukia (Apr 12, 2014)

I do wonder how some of this will translate.  The properties of magic are discussed quite a bit.


----------



## Corwin (Apr 12, 2014)

That fight was over before it started. Guess Tatsuya was hiding his power level.


----------



## Nightblade (Apr 12, 2014)

That was intense. I love short fights like that especially since the build up to it was pretty good. 

Can't wait for episode 3 just to see Hattori's reaction.


----------



## wibisana (Apr 12, 2014)

what a total defeat (humiliation)
If I was Tatsuya I would T-bag him and and shovel my victory over his face.

but that is not necessary since Hattory is the one overly confident with his skill and owned badly


----------



## Tomochii-Chan (Apr 13, 2014)

Thank God that guy got put in his place. I hate people like him lol.

Can someone explain the CAD thing more? There's like.. a bunch of magic terms they mentioned I'm not sure what they're talking about lol. Unless they're explaining it more later.


----------



## Smoke (Apr 13, 2014)

I'm only watching this for the incestuous undertones, that I'm hoping will turn into overtones.

Everything else is just a bonus.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Apr 13, 2014)

That was a good follow-up to the events.

And while I'm glad that bitch was owned like the bitch that he is, you guys know DO realize he'll become infinitely more annoying now, right? At the very least, there's a 94% chance he will. Like start following Tatsuya everywhere, constantly claiming that he cheated, caught him off-guard, and just pull excuses out of his ass.


----------



## Revan21 (Apr 13, 2014)

I do not mind, that way he's going to get owned again and again, both verbally and physically


----------



## Suzuku (Apr 13, 2014)

Smoke said:


> I'm only watching this for the incestuous undertones, that I'm hoping will turn into overtones.
> 
> Everything else is just a bonus.


Protip: Don't get your hopes up.


----------



## Kirito (Apr 13, 2014)

i dont care about how good the magical physics are or whatever

there is no fucking way the female students are running with that uniform.


----------



## Badalight (Apr 13, 2014)

I like the MC, but man this show is off to a pretty lame start. I'll give it one more episode because it's not insultingly bad or anything.


----------



## wibisana (Apr 13, 2014)

Kirito said:


> i dont care about how good the magical physics are or whatever
> 
> there is no fucking way the female students are running with that uniform.



they were like skating right?


----------



## Nightblade (Apr 13, 2014)

Kirito said:


> i dont care about how good the magical physics are or whatever
> 
> there is no fucking way the female students are running with that uniform.


They don't give a darn about running, they have magic, they can just skate or hover like what Miyuki did in episode 1.


----------



## Fat Free Milk (Apr 13, 2014)

Not sure what the general consensus is but I feel like this show is off to a good start. I enjoyed this episode as just as much as the last. One thing confused me though. In the simulated battle, the girl says weapons are prohibited yet the MC has a gun. Are guns not weapons in magic land?


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Apr 13, 2014)

Ha, yes, I was so glad to see Hattori smacked down like that. But it would be too much to hope for him to disappear, wouldn't it? He's still the Vice Pres after all. D:


----------



## Kenju (Apr 14, 2014)

Fat Free Milk said:


> Not sure what the general consensus is but I feel like this show is off to a good start. I enjoyed this episode as just as much as the last. One thing confused me though. In the simulated battle, the girl says weapons are prohibited yet the MC has a gun. Are guns not weapons in magic land?



it's not an actual gun, it's just a tool used to cast Magic


----------



## Kirito (Apr 14, 2014)

wibisana said:


> they were like skating right?





Nightblade said:


> They don't give a darn about running, they have magic, they can just skate or hover like what Miyuki did in episode 1.



not the weeds they dont. besides only miyuki was shown skating and i seen the baton girl run in the opening. 

anyway id hold from calling this good start because besides the whole i*c*st thing the show is completely dry. humor is dry, they even tried to make vice presinoob likable with that hattori hanzo thing that no one gives a flying fuck about. and the plot is rushed as heck. like boom genius boy notices special eyes with no context whatsoever boom confrontation in schoolyard with no buildup to conflict, only a few exposition sentences.

will hold out judgement until about eps 4 or 5 but will probably be finishing this show along with you guys.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 19, 2014)

Tatsuya pretty much made short work of Hanzo last week and continued this week with the lesson he gave those Kendo guys


----------



## Revan21 (Apr 19, 2014)

Bitch-kun was not man enough to admit defeat and apologise, but at least it got Watanabe's admiration and thus the respect of the other senpais.
But how can that other bitch Morisaki make it in the committee as well, when he's obviously more of an offencer. He must have friends in high place 

Miyuki was definitely seductive in her underwear, too bad for her that Tatsuya is always level headed.

The Kenjutsu fight was also great, Tatsuya really moped the floor with those guys. It will be funny once he lines up the entire club for disciplinary action


----------



## Corwin (Apr 19, 2014)

Miyuki wanted her brother to calibrate her CAD? Is that what they call it nowadays?  	

At first I thought she was being rather creepy, but after that fight, well, I don't blame her. Who'd want some lesser male when she's got the magnificent Tatsuya, who is alpha as fuck and has a power level of over 9000.


----------



## Kirito (Apr 19, 2014)

Corwin said:


> Miyuki wanted her brother to calibrate her CAD? Is that what they call it nowadays?



they call it magic circuit transfer in the fate series 

episode was great. 8/10, -2 for the fucking cliffhanger


----------



## Tomochii-Chan (Apr 20, 2014)

All the things they talked about in the beginning about the magic and stuff just went over my head. All I really cared and was impressed about was the fight scenes at the end. Really loved the music that played during it. The OST sounds pretty good so far actually.

And the scene with Miyuki wanting to calibrate her CAD, wth did she do to Tatsuya and wth did he do in his head??


----------



## Chimichangas (Apr 20, 2014)

someone now where i can download the specials that explain more about the magic system?


----------



## McSlobs (Apr 20, 2014)

Tomochii-Chan said:


> All the things they talked about in the beginning about the magic and stuff just went over my head. All I really cared and was impressed about was the fight scenes at the end. Really loved the music that played during it. The OST sounds pretty good so far actually.
> 
> And the scene with Miyuki wanting to calibrate her CAD, wth did she do to Tatsuya and wth did he do in his head??



Miyuki forced Tatsuya to "reboot". 
*Spoiler*: __ 



He's all kinds of screwed up from the experiments his mother and aunt used him for.


----------



## wibisana (Apr 20, 2014)

I dont know what the story writer trying to achieve in here,
I mean course 2 students are discriminated for sure, but that justified (based on test, flawed test but reasonable)
I mean the discrimination is more like social (student to student) problem rather than authority to student problem.

because school suppose to classify  their student based on merit/intelligence. because you dont wanna slow kids on smart class and drag everyone down and that slow kid will be left behind if the teachers decide to use normal/smart kid's pace.

my point is sure test was flawed but the discrimination by authority based on intelligence is justified.
the real problem is the smart underestimate and treat slower student badly.
and this problem wouldn't not be solved by merging course 1 with course 2.
realistically that only bad for everyone (smart student would be drag down or the slow student will be left behind if they are in same class)

this could be more make sense if there are no tests and the student divided by bloodlines, or main branch-2nd branch
because erasing the division would not cause more problem if their intelligence are equal


----------



## Chimichangas (Apr 20, 2014)

wibisana said:


> I dont know what the story writer trying to achieve in here,
> I mean course 2 students are discriminated for sure, but that justified (based on test, flawed test but reasonable)
> I mean the discrimination is more like social (student to student) problem rather than authority to student problem.
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



actually is in part the school fault, first off all course 1 and course 2 students have the same curriculum and neither of them have tachers, all they class are by computer the only diference that they have is that course 1 student can ask for private lesson with instructors and cours 2 cant

second most part of the course 1 student are members of good families and bloodline is a factor when it comes to magical power

third the original reason why everithing started is stupid has hell


----------



## Tomochii-Chan (Apr 20, 2014)

McSlobs said:


> Miyuki forced Tatsuya to "reboot".
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



 Now this makes me want to know more about his backstory..when will that come up? Like way later?


----------



## wibisana (Apr 20, 2014)

Chimichangas said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oooh I see the special treatment for course 1 is getting private lesson.
that makes sense since the school itself is unfair in here,
well In my country as flawed as it is, we did classify smart and regular / slow student.
they did receive same curriculum, but the regular/slow would have slower pace.

in special condition he have acceleration class (3 yrs normal high/middle school are finished in 2 yrs). they did pay fee higher than normal so they get some advantages (more field trip/study to beach etc.) it is bit unfair but still fair. aside some vanity class they got same treatment just faster.

so that's why I feel weird why the writer try to change the system in this anime if this is not broken enough (still acceptable/fair) to begin with (aside social problem)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 20, 2014)

Tomochii-Chan said:


> Now this makes me want to know more about his backstory..when will that come up? Like way later?



Oh, it will be mentioned, based on the pacing it will come up before the mid-way point of the season...It's also why 
*Spoiler*: __ 



he isn't able to display emotion. His cool, calm and collected facade isn't a natural personality trait. When he thanks Miyuki for being angry on his behalf, it's because he can't really do it himself....literally


----------



## Chimichangas (Apr 20, 2014)

wibisana said:


> oooh I see the special treatment for course 1 is getting private lesson.
> that makes sense since the school itself is unfair in here,
> well In my country as flawed as it is, we did classify smart and regular / slow student.
> they did receive same curriculum, but the regular/slow would have slower pace.
> ...



the problem here is that the student only have someone to explain things to them during the private lesson, so during class they only read information that the school give to they computers and do practical lesson 

its like in a normal school you go to class and the only thing you can do is read the math book and try to understand it by yourself and then try to resolve the excersies and you cant ask any teacher to explian you the problems


----------



## Kellogem (Apr 20, 2014)

is this going to have some drama or tension or something?

so far its kind of dull to me, as Im not very excited about then magic explanations. characters are ok, but after 3 episodes not much happened.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Apr 20, 2014)

Well Hanzo turned around fast, I thought he would rage some. So that's a relief, even if I wanted him to say something to Tatsuya as well but I suppose he was too proud for that.  Not that there's any lack of grumpy people to deal with.


----------



## Nightblade (Apr 20, 2014)

I really love the fights. Even though Tatsuya is just stomping these guys, I still find it pretty intense. And it's nice to know that there are a few more Bloom's who are more fair to Weeds.


----------



## Tomochii-Chan (Apr 21, 2014)

Kira Yamato said:


> Oh, it will be mentioned, based on the pacing it will come up before the mid-way point of the season...It's also why
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



Wow that makes me really sad......


----------



## Suzuku (Apr 21, 2014)

Nice to have an MC who whoops ass all episode


----------



## Chimichangas (Apr 21, 2014)

her fight

in this link you can watch the specials that explain more of the mahouka world really usefull for only anime watchers


----------



## Mei Lin (Apr 22, 2014)

I am a Anime watcher and I have no complaints. I know this get up well from loads of variations.

Is Nakamura going to play big brother every time now.
These 1st class course students are all wash ups as far, waiting for the big boss to show up.

I'll probably going to read the S-novels, the op and ed sucks btw.


----------



## reaperunique (Apr 22, 2014)

wibisana said:


> most likely
> we had :
> Imouto
> glasses girl
> ...





Chimichangas said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know the first reasons as I've read that in the manga, but what of the third reason? I don't recall anything else? Also

*Spoiler*: __ 



there is going to be some BS debat about it amongst the students which consist of incorrect statements


----------



## Chimichangas (Apr 22, 2014)

reaperunique said:


> I know the first reasons as I've read that in the manga, but what of the third reason? I don't recall anything else? Also
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



about the 3 third reason they say it in the novels:


*Spoiler*: __ 



 the original reasonwhy everithing start was because there wasnt enought teacher to instruct all 200 student so only the first half(the ones with better score) have teacher whyle the second half need to wait the next year for the new teacher to arrive but new teachers never arrived 

and de diference in uniform was becuase a problem with the uniform ocurred and only half of them ended whit the flower mark and again the school never traid to change this

eventually everyone asume that second course student where only replasement and everyone left things like this only  a few of the actual student now about this


----------



## Kellogem (Apr 22, 2014)

Chimichangas said:


> about the 3 third reason they say it in the novels:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



lol, thats indeed pretty stupid...


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Apr 23, 2014)

The detailed explanation of the student council bylaws in episode 2 was boring

The intensity of his sister's incestual lust in episode 3 was creepy

I like the show, whens the next episode?


----------



## Suzuku (Apr 23, 2014)

Saturday      .


----------



## lokoxDZz (Apr 23, 2014)

Good so far, i rather the novel but its not bad.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Apr 23, 2014)

Please tell me she's not actually his biological sister and they both know that.


----------



## Suzuku (Apr 23, 2014)

OH BUT SHE IS


----------



## Tomochii-Chan (Apr 23, 2014)

I was still hoping in the back of my mind that they weren't..


----------



## Vega Sarion (Apr 26, 2014)

I'll be so glad when every episode doesn't consist of 80%+ boring exposition dialogue. Show don't tell. Please. For all the potential a fantasy setting promises you would not expect so much time to be taken up by word vomit. 

These characters act nothing like normal people which makes it even harder to care. Who am I supposed to relate to or care about? Supporting characters 1-6+ with the personality range of a dead rat or plain boring perfect whenever it counts MC? Here's every episode broken down. You get 3-5 scenes of the characters making stiff robotic sleep inducing conversation for the sake of exposition followed by one last scene in which the MC shows off how much of a totally average normal guy he is if you're lucky. Repeat.


----------



## Kellogem (Apr 26, 2014)

Vega Sarion said:


> I'll be so glad when every episode doesn't consist of 80%+ boring exposition dialogue. Show don't tell. Please. For all the potential a fantasy setting promises you would not expect so much time to be taken up by word vomit.
> 
> These characters act nothing like normal people which makes it even harder to care. Who am I supposed to relate to or care about? Supporting characters 1-6+ with the personality range of a dead rat or plain boring perfect whenever it counts MC? Here's every episode broken down. You get 3-5 scenes of the characters making stiff robotic sleep inducing conversation for the sake of exposition followed by one last scene in which the MC shows off how much of a totally average normal guy he is if you're lucky. Repeat.



..so I guess you dont like it...


----------



## Suzuku (Apr 26, 2014)

I don't get why this isn't more popular. MC is based.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 26, 2014)

When conflict arises you can be sure that the "haves" and "haves not" will be front and center. Magic just happens to be the name of this game.


----------



## Kellogem (Apr 26, 2014)

everyone is hot for the MC even though he is a borefest..


----------



## wibisana (Apr 26, 2014)

lol this like watching dating sim game (Harem)
everyone seems attracted to him even the teacher seduce him
XD

btw the economy system in this anime kinda stupid, I can understand if few powerful people got many money because having strong magic.
but when people salary generally decided by magic, I cant really sure how that would work?

2 people in same occupation (let say office worker) 1st one get more salary because stronger magic? why? did he use magic for typing his work? I dont think he need magic at all, so why he got more salary?
are they saying this was actually apartheid in SA/segregation in US? so certain people/race will always got more salary despite their performance/productivity is equal? that's so weird btw, if they actually make that.

if in fieldwork they use magic (i.e. soldier, scientist) i thing Magic do have influence on their productivity/performance/power. so difference on salary is justified.



so this anime kinda confusing. are they want to make us believe in not magic related work area people still discriminated by magic (tho they never use magic for work at all) so the system have to be changed in the end.

but also magic is skill (bloodline did have influence but it is still a skill) and skills are used in some area of work.
like being soldier would be stronger if someone have good magic power. so naturally he would have better rank and salary.
so changing the system would not bring anything good


----------



## Suzuku (Apr 26, 2014)

Kell?gem said:


> everyone is hot for the MC even though he is a borefest..


>tall
>handsom (no homo)
>competent

That's what girls usually like


----------



## Kellogem (Apr 26, 2014)

Suzuku said:


> >tall
> >handsom (no homo)
> >competent
> 
> That's what girls usually like



I cant tell if someone is supposed to be handsome or pretty in an anime (guys or girls) cause they hardly draw anyone fugly on purpose..

but I wonder how they dont fell asleep after 3 minutes next to him, he has such a wooden personality.


----------



## Suzuku (Apr 26, 2014)

Uhh if you pay attention to the character's reactions they're actually showing that he has a sarcastic sense of humor and a dry wit.


----------



## Kellogem (Apr 26, 2014)

um yeah, his humor is awful... you could tell even from the other characters reactions they dont know if he is joking half the time, thats bad.


----------



## Suzuku (Apr 26, 2014)

i think you just don't get hoes mang


----------



## Smoke (Apr 26, 2014)

I wish he would just fuck his sister already.


----------



## Chimichangas (Apr 27, 2014)

wibisana said:


> lol this like watching dating sim game (Harem)
> everyone seems attracted to him even the teacher seduce him
> XD
> 
> ...



no magician only work in magic related work areas so all that people that want equality are just bitching and are jealous of magicians


and about the people that dont like tatsuya i cant blame you is difficult to like the guy if you cant read hes internal monologues so the best i cant tell you are or read the novels to tried to understand him more or just bear with it until they show more of his history.........or spoilers 


and more Important  *THE MOTHER FUCKER IRON WALL JUMONJI MAKE HIS DEBUT*


----------



## Katou (Apr 27, 2014)

so the mc is okay even knowing that his blood related sister (claimed by mc) is genuinely inlove with him?
And even incites her doing so

nani kore?!
Bakayakashiiii~


----------



## Tomochii-Chan (Apr 27, 2014)

So much explanations that went over my head once again. It's episodes like these that I need to rewatch a few times to understand what's happening, but not want to cause it's kinda boring.. Wonder why there's no opening or ending this week though. Is it cause the arc is ending soon? I hope so cause it's boring atm lol.

The i*c*st was strong at the end.


----------



## Nightblade (Apr 27, 2014)

So, I guess the Blanche's guys will start shit up in the school for MUH EQUALITY. Are we going to see Mayumi, Miyuki, Mizuki, Jumonji and Mari fight? 

And it just came to me that the girl Erika was fighting in the opening is Mibu.


----------



## wibisana (Apr 27, 2014)

Chimichangas said:


> no magician only work in magic related work areas so all that people that want equality are just bitching and are jealous of magicians
> 
> 
> and about the people that dont like tatsuya i cant blame you is difficult to like the guy if you cant read hes internal monologues so the best i cant tell you are or read the novels to tried to understand him more or just bear with it until they show more of his history.........or spoilers
> ...



when I see Jumonji I feels familiar with him
do you know where the inspiration for him came from btw?

and yes the MC will have BL ending with him
you know he never fantasize with other women but when he 1st met him he think about him naked


----------



## Zaru (Apr 27, 2014)

I'm enjoying this show quite a bit, but I get this strange feeling that it won't sell so well because there are not enough waifus for the otaku


----------



## Kirito (Apr 27, 2014)

tatsuyas personality aint something to write home about. his dry wit and sarcasm are really dry. the i*c*st is meh. also theyre racing through the first arc (and i understand that its the slowest out of all of them) but cmon man. theres really no hook in this show except the hype its generated and the fact taht tatsuya is highschool jesus.

thats not how you get hoes btw, when your personality is equal to a  brick lying by the side of the road (i know what the reason is, i read the novels and i still dont buy it).


----------



## Kellogem (Apr 27, 2014)

yeah, tatsuya would have a sense of humor..in woodenland. it comes off as teasing from a guy with the facial expression repertoire of Steven Seagal. I definitely wouldnt see him doing stand-up comedy.

it doesnt help the rest of the cast -with the exception of her cute but kind of sick sister - screams side-characters only there the have boring conversations with mc about magical stuff and compliment him. 

I cant help but feel like nothing happened in the last 4 eps except mc showing how much of a badass he is every now and then. animation looks nice, but if there is 1 minute of action in ever ep, and even that is not too flashy, it doesnt mean much.

what bothers me with the i*c*st is how they are acting like nothing is wrong with it, joking with it and the mc playing along, while its obvious his sister is serious about it. I have a sister and cant imagine acting like we are together.. arent they embarrassed? 

I give it 2 more eps, hope shit is going to hit the fan soon..


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Apr 27, 2014)

I like him so far, I think he's deliberately playing it cool to keep a low profile.

But my problems now are what they were before:

1) Really creepy out of place i*c*st.

2) Fucking mountains of really clumsy exposition.

I'm also not sure how anyone is supposed to beat this guy if he can sense and counter magic even when ambushed.


----------



## Kellogem (Apr 27, 2014)

he remind me of Hei from darker than black, both in design and how they suck at showing emotions...


----------



## reaperunique (Apr 27, 2014)

Kirito said:


> tatsuyas personality aint something to write home about. his dry wit and sarcasm are really dry. the i*c*st is meh. also theyre racing through the first arc (and i understand that its the slowest out of all of them) but cmon man. theres really no hook in this show except the hype its generated and the fact taht tatsuya is highschool jesus.
> 
> thats not how you get hoes btw, when your personality is equal to a  brick lying by the side of the road (i know what the reason is, i read the novels and i still dont buy it).



How can you not buy it? I mean, it's like stating that you don't buy that Goku ca be so strong in DB. It's a fucking manga ?_?...


----------



## Tomochii-Chan (Apr 27, 2014)

Kell?gem said:


> I cant help but feel like nothing happened in the last 4 eps except mc showing how much of a badass he is every now and then. animation looks nice, but if there is 1 minute of action in ever ep, and even that is not too flashy, it doesnt mean much.
> 
> what bothers me with the i*c*st is how they are acting like nothing is wrong with it, joking with it and the mc playing along, while its obvious his sister is serious about it. I have a sister and cant imagine acting like we are together.. arent they embarrassed?
> 
> I give it 2 more eps, hope shit is going to hit the fan soon..



Exactly what I was thinking. Though the only thing keeping me mainly interested is Tatsuya's past and what happened in the beginning of the first episode. And cause I love the actions scenes but that's pretty much it. Miyuki kinda annoyed me this episode.. She needs to calm the fuck down lol


----------



## Kirito (Apr 27, 2014)

reaperunique said:


> How can you not buy it? I mean, it's like stating that you don't buy that Goku ca be so strong in DB. It's a fucking manga ?_?...



this and that are 2 diff things. im talking about tatsuya's lack of personality and how i think its really possible for tatsuya to be less boring by learning how to fake emotions. it would drop people's guards down more.

like imagine if tatsuya knew how to fake his facial expressions? he could have gotten a night of poon tang from that seductive nurse while siphoning information from her. with his analytical mind, he could display the correct facial expressions while hiding his own intentions deep deep where no one can find it.

nurse: im doing an experiment and i chose you as part of 10% research sample
tatsuya: mind telling me more about it? im genuinely interested

all the while tatsuya can sport an interested face while calmly analyzing everything the nurse said. its a better use of his intellect rather than setting off the nurse's internal alarm bells by asking "what is the goal of all this?"

he can be as stoic as he wants during battle. during the sol shit though, at least be less boring than what we're currently seeing. give us more of the perfect brain everyone is drooling about


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Apr 27, 2014)

I do like Tatsuya, I usually like the straight man type characters when there's a bunch of wacky things going on. The i*c*st thing does bother me as well though. I don't like how he just dismisses it like a joke when anyone else can see his sister has serious issues in that area. >.>;


----------



## reaperunique (Apr 28, 2014)

The i*c*st thing makes this show even more interesting. But I think it felt less creepy in the manga. Most likely because it isn't animated.


----------



## Tomochii-Chan (Apr 28, 2014)

I'm still telling myself in the back of my mind that they aren't blood related sibs to make it not as weird.. Lol.


----------



## Mei Lin (Apr 28, 2014)

They better not be blood related/going for i*c*st  or imo dropping.


----------



## Kellogem (Apr 28, 2014)

whats up with japanese and their sick relationships anyway... in the animes Im watching this season, the couples are: loli and mc, his sister and mc, a genderless s/he and mc, girl and female mc. Its like the traditional girl with guy couples are not good for them anymore.


----------



## Tomochii-Chan (Apr 28, 2014)

They seem to be very flexible when it comes to relationships lol. They're very accepting I guess xD


----------



## Rukia (Apr 29, 2014)

I'll be honest.  That episode was really confusing.  Fortunately for me I have read pretty much all of the source material.  Without that I would have been lost.

I really just want to make it though this arc.  I like what I have seen so far.  But the second arc is far better imo.  More Shizuku in that arc.  

No one likes the i*c*st.  But there is a reason for it.  I don't want to go into any spoilers.  But there is a flashback arc that shows the brother and sister as young children.  It explains quite a bit.


----------



## OS (Apr 30, 2014)

> No one likes the i*c*st. But there is a reason for it. I don't want to go into any spoilers. But there is a flashback arc that shows the brother and sister as young children. It explains quite a bit.


I hope it's a good reason because this sister is giving me cancer.


----------



## Zaru (May 3, 2014)

Kell?gem said:


> whats up with japanese and their sick relationships anyway... in the animes Im watching this season, the couples are: loli and mc, his sister and mc, a genderless s/he and mc, girl and female mc. Its like the traditional girl with guy couples are not good for them anymore.



Japan manages to be extremely progressive on that matter while also being extremely sexist on that matter because it's all just pandering to Otaku through underage girls


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 3, 2014)

Nice speech by the prez. It managed to get great feedback, but of course it will fall on deaf ears with those aligned with terrorists. Can't wait until the action gets fully underway next week.


----------



## armorknight (May 3, 2014)

Kell?gem said:


> whats up with japanese and their sick relationships anyway... in the animes Im watching this season, the couples are: loli and mc, his sister and mc, a genderless s/he and mc, girl and female mc. Its like the traditional girl with guy couples are not good for them anymore.



It does give you insight as to why young people there don't have much sex now lol.


----------



## Corwin (May 3, 2014)

Miyuki is seriously creepy. Stop cockblocking your brother, bitch.

She should learn from the imouto in NGNL, who's acting more like a wingman to her brother.


----------



## reaperunique (May 3, 2014)

Kendo chick is going to end up with someone else anyway, as long as Miyuki isn't blocking the development between  Mayumi/Erika and Tatsuya.


----------



## Kirito (May 3, 2014)

reaperunique said:


> Kendo chick is going to end up with someone else anyway, as long as Miyuki isn't blocking the development between  Mayumi/Erika and Tatsuya.



i think the one girl who gives tatsuya his personality back is the one who he'll fall for. which means not his sister


----------



## Blunt (May 3, 2014)

I know it's been explained but I still don't get it. Can some explain to me Tatsuya's problem with magic? He says he's bad at practical skills and it took him 3 times to pass the casting speed test but he fired three spells in less time than it took that guy to blink in their fight. I know the gun had a repeat firing function but he still had to cast it the first time. Not to mention the number of times he's nullified people's magic before they could even react.


----------



## McSlobs (May 3, 2014)

His problem is 
*Spoiler*: __ 



His mother & aunt used him as a guinea pig, completely screwing him up. He has seals placed on him if I remember right




Shit's about to get serious. Looking forward to next week.

Tatsuya will never hook up with a girl. Miyuki won't allow it. Serious brocon


----------



## Chimichangas (May 4, 2014)

Blunt said:


> I know it's been explained but I still don't get it. Can some explain to me Tatsuya's problem with magic? He says he's bad at practical skills and it took him 3 times to pass the casting speed test but he fired three spells in less time than it took that guy to blink in their fight. I know the gun had a repeat firing function but he still had to cast it the first time. Not to mention the number of times he's nullified people's magic before they could even react.




*Spoiler*: __ 



 In order to allow him to use "magic", his mother and her twin sister operated on Tatsuya when he was 6 years old, installing a magic processor into his mind allowing him to use magic. However, it was inferior to a natural processor so the only advantage the processor granted him was that it allowed him to instantly access short magics (5 steps or fewer) instantly without any buffer or calculation. Since most combat magics use 5 steps or fewer, they are available to him. Also, because the processor can show him the exact magic that needs to be used, he can only use a very long round-about method to execute complex magics (hence why he failed the speed portion of the practical). He is also very adept at manipulating Oscilliation Magic.


----------



## Tomochii-Chan (May 4, 2014)

OS said:


> I hope it's a good reason because this sister is giving me cancer.



Hahhaha 
Major brocon. Not even brocon. Way more than that. And it's kinda irritating. I know there are reasons for this but still...... It's annoying atm lol. Maybe I should just know the reason now so I don't get annoyed as much. Unless it's like a super major spoiler about the entire story or something.


----------



## Suzuku (May 4, 2014)

it's a super major spoiler about the entire story


----------



## Zaru (May 4, 2014)

That "beep, beep" in the OST that appears constantly is driving me insane


----------



## The Pink Ninja (May 4, 2014)

I think I may drop this unless the next episode wows me. Getting dull.


----------



## Rukia (May 4, 2014)

A terrorist attack?  Screw the course 2 students.  They don't deserve shit after participating in that.


----------



## reaperunique (May 5, 2014)

Chimichangas said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> In order to allow him to use "magic", his mother and her twin sister operated on Tatsuya when he was 6 years old, installing a magic processor into his mind allowing him to use magic. However, it was inferior to a natural processor so the only advantage the processor granted him was that it allowed him to instantly access short magics (5 steps or fewer) instantly without any buffer or calculation. Since most combat magics use 5 steps or fewer, they are available to him. Also, because the processor can show him the exact magic that needs to be used, he can only use a very long round-about method to execute complex magics (hence why he failed the speed portion of the practical). He is also very adept at manipulating Oscilliation Magic.



Also

*Spoiler*: __ 




He does posess magic abilities from birth. They are two rare once and if I'm not mistake one of the two is even unique to him... in the world at least levelwise. These two unique abilities also take up practically all the space in his brain that is required to use magic. Here comes the above explenation into play.


----------



## Kellogem (May 5, 2014)

I bet the mc sacrificed something to save his sisters life when some shit happened to her.. something like with Shiki and Akiha in Tsukihime hence the brother complex..


----------



## Darth (May 6, 2014)

just marathon'd the first five eps. pretty decent. showing promise. will continue to watch.


----------



## Devroux (May 6, 2014)

I felt like this was the dark horse of the season. I had no idea what would come from the series, but I tried the first episode and fell in love pretty fast. I like the way things are looking.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 10, 2014)

The pacing felt a bit quick during this episode. I couldn't even get to fully enjoy the battles before they concluded. Well, looking forward to next week.


----------



## seiferoth10 (May 10, 2014)

That's weak. You allow a terrorist organization to attack the school and potentially siphon classified government documents, on a petty misunderstanding? I feel cheated.


----------



## Kirito (May 10, 2014)

that terrorist attack was underwhelming as expected. no wonder the authorities left it to the students.


----------



## Zaru (May 10, 2014)

Does law enforcement even exist in that country? Feels weird that nobody would be notified of a terrorist attack like that.


----------



## Darth (May 10, 2014)

well it is a government school dedicated to training mages that will further strengthen the nation's military. 

so i'd imagine a terrorist attack on the school would be treated like a terrorist attack on a military base full of armed soldiers in the middle of the day.


----------



## Rukia (May 10, 2014)

Erika is so bad ass.


----------



## Tomochii-Chan (May 10, 2014)

seiferoth10 said:


> That's weak. You allow a terrorist organization to attack the school and potentially siphon classified government documents, on a petty misunderstanding? I feel cheated.



Lol I feel ya.



Rukia said:


> Erika is so bad ass.



Word. Just when Mibu was actually about to get serious, she didn't even give her a chance 

Lol for a moment I was like, "who the hell is that guy eavesdropping on their conversation?" and then I realized it was the guy fighting Mibu earlier lol. Wtheck he just had a thing for Mibu's swordsmanship


----------



## McSlobs (May 10, 2014)

Next episode we'll see what badass Tatsuya really is. I agree Mibu's reason for helping the terrorists was incredibly weak. She deserves a pimpslap


----------



## TwentyFifthNight (May 11, 2014)

I've yet to watch the anime, but the LN is awesome. 
I'd probably wait until the yokohama arc or something. :33


----------



## TwentyFifthNight (May 11, 2014)

Blunt said:


> I know it's been explained but I still don't get it. Can some explain to me Tatsuya's problem with magic? He says he's bad at practical skills and it took him 3 times to pass the casting speed test but he fired three spells in less time than it took that guy to blink in their fight. I know the gun had a repeat firing function but he still had to cast it the first time. Not to mention the number of times he's nullified people's magic before they could even react.





Chimichangas said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> In order to allow him to use "magic", his mother and her twin sister operated on Tatsuya when he was 6 years old, installing a magic processor into his mind allowing him to use magic. However, it was inferior to a natural processor so the only advantage the processor granted him was that it allowed him to instantly access short magics (5 steps or fewer) instantly without any buffer or calculation. Since most combat magics use 5 steps or fewer, they are available to him. Also, because the processor can show him the exact magic that needs to be used, he can only use a very long round-about method to execute complex magics (hence why he failed the speed portion of the practical). He is also very adept at manipulating Oscilliation Magic.



*Spoiler*: __ 



the 5 steps thing weren't really mentioned in the LN iirc.(at least, in the reminiscence chapter.vol.8)





reaperunique said:


> Also
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



he can use decomposition of eidos and reconstruction of information bodies, but both are not considered "magic" in the truest sense since tatsuya cannot alter information bodies






Kell?gem said:


> I bet the mc sacrificed something to save his sisters life when some shit happened to her.. something like with Shiki and Akiha in Tsukihime hence the brother complex..




*Spoiler*: _major spoiler_ 




Not really, She was nearly killed 3 years prior the start of the series and tatsuya "revived" her with his regrowth skill.
But miyuki still didn't know the consequenses of using re growth. (The user experiences the pain, and is magnified depending on how long he/she is in the state before tatsuya healed him/her)
Miyuki's actions were triggered after she knew that tatsuya do not have the ability to feel urges, and the only emotion left for him is his love towards miyuki.
In a sense, miyuki is being used as a chain to keep tatsuya in the yotsuba clan's clutches.


----------



## McSlobs (May 11, 2014)

I've only read the first 2 volumes, 
*Spoiler*: __ 



so I don't know, but can he regain his emotions that were taken away?


----------



## Darth (May 11, 2014)

Keep the spoilers in spoiler tags please.


----------



## TwentyFifthNight (May 11, 2014)

McSlobs said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I've only read the first 2 volumes, so I don't know, but can he regain his emotions that were taken away?




*Spoiler*: __ 



they were not taken, they were erased.
Though it can probably be restored, but there aren't anyone living anymore that is capable of doing it.


----------



## McSlobs (May 12, 2014)

TwentyFifthNight said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Maybe the aunt could do it, but she won't unfortunately. Maybe they find some new character that is able to. It's sad that he's like that


----------



## TwentyFifthNight (May 12, 2014)

McSlobs said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe the aunt could do it, but she won't unfortunately. Maybe they find some new character that is able to. It's sad that he's like that




*Spoiler*: __ 




Sadly, she can't.
Since you need to be a mental structure interference(aside from this being a forbidden outer-systematic magic) user to do it, and that's only unique to miya.


----------



## Kyousuke (May 14, 2014)

Ready for Tatsuya to go full badass on some thugs.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (May 15, 2014)

So, finally got the time to watch this.
Didn't really get bored, but that's probably because i've read the ln and my feeling of happiness of just seeing them get animated overwhelms it.
Anyways,...
Wow, ep1 opening is a major spoiler. 
Also, almost everyones voice fits my mental version of their voices.... Almost.
The exceptions are miyuki(tbh, i've expected miyuki's pitch to be higher) and leo.
And damn @hattori vs tatsuya's duel.
It took like, three pages in the ln.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 17, 2014)

It's not often you think that having your arm cut off would be considered getting off lightly, but the leader of that terrorist organization pissed off the wrong students  

So, it took only 7 episodes to get through the first arc. I guess it's now onwards to the Nine-Schools competition arc.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (May 17, 2014)

7 eps = 2 volumes. 
So, we'd probably see  
*Spoiler*: __ 



Tatsuya going HAM against the Great Asian alliance.


----------



## Rukia (May 18, 2014)

I liked the joke Tatsuya told at the end of the episode.


*Spoiler*: __ 



When I heard the joke, I immediately thought that this was evidence that Tatsuya is slowly regaining his emotions.  I did not feel that way while reading the joke in the light novels/manga.  So props to the anime team.  That was well done.


----------



## Kellogem (May 18, 2014)

ehh, these characters are annoying... so self-important, dramatic, cheesy, all these teasing, Tatsuya having shitty sense of humor like usual, they all irritate me when not kicking ass.

at least the animation is still good enough for me to keep watching when I have nothing better to do..


----------



## Tomochii-Chan (May 18, 2014)

Shipping Kirihara and Mibu so hard cause they were adorbs.

Action was nice as usual. Miyuki looks like she felt guilty about going hard on the soldiers with her magic. But yeah that's about it lol.


----------



## Devroux (May 18, 2014)

They held hands, guys. They held hands.


----------



## Tomochii-Chan (May 18, 2014)

Lol I gotta agree with what Erika said this episode, how everything was anticlimactic. 

Oh yeah. Suzaku Masaki is finally introduced, huh? What exactly did he..shoot? Was that blood?


----------



## Kellogem (May 19, 2014)

the arm chopping part was brutal.. wtf was that? you dont cut off arms of criminals even if they are assholes. they could have stabbed him through the hand or knock him unconscious. not very civilized...

but after Miyuki froze off the limbs of a dozen people, I guess its no big deal.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (May 23, 2014)

So, finally had the chance to watch up to the latest episode.
They have changed some scenes. 
The most obvious ones are honoka's scene(when their group confronted tatsuya's group), and the siblings confrontation with the leader in ep7.


----------



## OS (May 23, 2014)

This sister is really annoying. Like, I'm considering Kirino tier. The way they beat the bad guys was also too swift and easy.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 24, 2014)

Creates a ground breaking moment by creating a system in which magicians can fly for the first time in history? 

Just another average day for Tatsuya


----------



## wibisana (May 24, 2014)

Kira Yamato said:


> Creates a ground breaking moment by creating a system in which magicians can fly for the first time in history?
> 
> Just another average day for Tatsuya



yeah he is Tatsuya Shiba

btw TS is TS
Tatsuya Shiba is Taurus Silver.
why I didn't think it earlier lol.

not to mention stupid 1st course didn't realize what is he capable off


----------



## Rukia (May 24, 2014)

It's going to be brilliant when Miyuki casually breaks out the flying during the Nine Schools competition.


----------



## Zaru (May 24, 2014)

2cool4school


----------



## Rukia (May 25, 2014)

They need to find a way to give Erika more screen time.


----------



## Darth (May 25, 2014)

He's a secret agent now, wat?


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (May 25, 2014)

Darth said:


> He's a secret agent now, wat?


He isn't really a secret agent.
He is secretely a part of the military though.
Ep1 is a giveaway, really.



wibisana said:


> yeah he is Tatsuya Shiba
> 
> btw TS is TS
> Tatsuya Shiba is Taurus Silver.
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



taurus silver is actually two persons.





OS said:


> This sister is really annoying. Like, I'm considering Kirino tier. The way they beat the bad guys was also too swift and easy.


LolOS.


----------



## Darth (May 25, 2014)

wibisana said:


> yeah he is Tatsuya Shiba
> 
> btw TS is TS
> Tatsuya Shiba is Taurus Silver.
> ...



anyone else notice how that one girl in the student council who rejected the spot on the engineering team kept flinching when they mentioned Taurus Silver?

It could be her..


----------



## wibisana (May 25, 2014)

ZenithXAbyss said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> taurus silver is actually two persons.



what? so what's the point Miyuki (Mizuki?) got all messed up(angry) when Tatsuya answering about Taurus? I get the feeling Miyuki dont wanna people know Tatsuya is Taurus (for some reason)

Taurus work for FLT, so does Tatsuya

or it just a trap for theory(troll by author)


----------



## Rukia (May 25, 2014)

I don't think Miyuki was angry.  I think she was surprised that Tatsuya was making jokes; and she was caught off guard each time.


----------



## Shirker (May 26, 2014)

So I finally made it to the latest episode. I'm not gonna lie... I actually had to power through it *quite* a few times. But the fact that so many people that have read the Light Novels seem to adore it, the badass opening and the fact that I can't stand the thought of dropping a series has kept me going.

The introduction of this Crimson fellow in the previous eps is giving me hope that things are gonna get a ton more interesting.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (May 26, 2014)

wibisana said:


> what? so what's the point Miyuki (Mizuki?) got all messed up(angry) when Tatsuya answering about Taurus? I get the feeling Miyuki dont wanna people know Tatsuya is Taurus (for some reason)
> 
> Taurus work for FLT, so does Tatsuya
> 
> or it just a trap for theory(troll by author)




*Spoiler*: __ 



Well, tatsuya is indeed one of the two people which makes taurus silver. The other which is ushiyama.
It is because tatsuya is still underaged so patenting his works would become a problem.
Also, you can say that tatsuya is the brain while ushiyama deals with the hardware stuff, since tatsuya is still lacking in that aspect.
Miyuki is angry because she feels that tatsuya isn't getting what he deserves.


----------



## TwentyFifthNight (May 29, 2014)

Finally, had the time to watch ep8.
-
Wow, they sure did cut a lot of talk there.  (about the school event, the schools participating, etc)
And i kinda hate that they cut shizuku and honoka's screentime.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 31, 2014)

Not even the bus ride to the competition site is free from trouble going down


----------



## Darth (May 31, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



"They're friends of my brother."
"Friends?"
"Yes, friends."
"Something's fis..."
"They're his friends."

 best line of the episode.

Mr.Perfect revealing his true identity as head engineer of the biggest CAD producing company. God confirmed. Maybe he will share this information and that he can now fly with his peasant classmates.


----------



## Kirito (May 31, 2014)

maybe i'll watch this later

im too angry at the announcement that kyoani was doing all tha 707 shit for a fucking pachinko game


----------



## Darth (May 31, 2014)

Oh, the Haruhi treasure hunt teaser. Yep, MAL, Crunchyroll, and Reddit were exploding over it too.


----------



## Rukia (May 31, 2014)




----------



## wibisana (Jun 1, 2014)

I dont know where this anime got it wrong,
tatsuya suppose to be sesshomaru-like char (Aoshi shinomori / Itachi -like)
really cool, calm and strong.(not usual anime/manga MC that usually loud, active, struggling char)

in theory this anime could be better in many ways. 
not that I dont like it, but it just seems underwhelming.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 7, 2014)

The Erika parts were great.


----------



## Darth (Jun 7, 2014)

so she publically declines any romantic interest in her brother huh? ,

anyone else notice that Tatsuya had an emblem on his shoulder in this episode? Not sure if that was an animation error or intended..

overall meh episode. only real action we got was at the beginning and end, and they were both short and simple. terrorist attacks both times it seems. but yeah, miyuki's hot i'd tap dat.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 7, 2014)

He wore it when he was on the stage in the last episode too.  I figured Mayumi and company were trying to hide the fact that he is a course 2 student.


----------



## TeenRyu (Jun 7, 2014)

The competition needs to start already dammit


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Jun 7, 2014)

Darth said:


> anyone else notice that Tatsuya had an emblem on his shoulder in this episode? Not sure if that was an animation error or intended..




*Spoiler*: __ 



After 4th period, Tatsuya reported on time to the backstage, where he was handed a thin jacket by Miyuki, who arrived before him.
"This is?"
For all intents and purposes, this was a normal jacket, but Tatsuya still wanted to verify that.
"This is the uniform for the technician team. Please put that on during the ceremony in place of the actual uniform."
The one who answered was Mayumi.
?With the expected answer.
Mayumi herself was wearing a western-styled sports jacket.
That was probably the uniform for contestants.
Miyuki, who was still in her school uniform, let out an expectant smile as she held out the jacket to Tatsuya with both hands.
A brief, mischievous urge flashed across his mind, but Tatsuya knew that resistance was futile.
Tatsuya frankly removed the jacket of his school uniform and hung it on the coat hanger prepared ahead of time.
Next, he slightly bent his knees and allowed Miyuki to help him put on the jacket.
Standing behind him, Miyuki tugged the jacket over her brother's shoulders before looping to the front and adjusting the collar and sleeves. Afterwards, she took a step back to glance over her brother's torso and letting out a wide, satisfied smile.
Tatsuya was largely aware of why his sister was in such a fantastic mood.
Her happiness was likely caused by the school emblem embroidered over the jacket's left breast.
The emblem was styled after a flower with eight petals.
Miyuki's uniform had the same emblem over the same location.
The emblem of First High.
And not a replacement either, but the symbol of a Course 1 student.
"Onii-sama, that suits you perfectly......"
The intramural competition uniforms were largely the same as the normal ones, which was natural since it was only intended to identify which school the contestants belonged to.
However, in Miyuki's eyes, Tatsuya's appearance was finally restored to its rightful state.
Tatsuya honestly couldn't care less but it was precisely because he didn't care that he didn't want to spoil the mood. There was still some time until the commencement of the ceremony, so Tatsuya waited around wearing the uniform for the technician team.
Miyuki was completely mesmerized by the dashing figure Tatsuya cut in his uniform. She remained standing there without tiring in her uniform. Tatsuya gazed around him but failed to catch sight of Miyuki's western sport jacket. Even with the copious amount of time remaining, Tatsuya still felt that she should get ready as soon as possible.
"Don't you need to change?"
"I'm serving as the ceremonial assistant."
Hearing Tatsuya's question, Miyuki snapped out of her mesmerized expression to reply with her usual smile on her face.
In other words, this was the only time that Miyuki was excluded from the participant standing and served instead as the representative for the send-off party...... At least that's how Tatsuya interpreted Miyuki's words.
"Is that so, that's quite a heavy responsibility."
"Please don't remind me......."
There was no way she would shrink at such a marginal duty, but she still employed that weak tone and faltering gaze, prompting Tatsuya to smile softly and lay a hand on his sister's head.
?The surrounding onlookers directed cold gazes towards the two of them.


----------



## wibisana (Jun 7, 2014)

i would find it weird if tatsuya dont have emblem when representing his school, (even if his official uniform dont have it) when you representing your school you should have logo of your school in your uniform.

imagine if Zidane or Balloteli have no emblem in their uniform just because they are immigrant lol.


----------



## Tomochii-Chan (Jun 11, 2014)

Lol the hot springs scene when everyone was totally going lesbian for Miyuki  Totally called her a liar for not thinking of her brother a potential liar.

Erika is awesome. Of course Tatsuya was the one who help whatshisface at the end.

I want the competitions to start already cause I'm kinda just like eh atm lol.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 14, 2014)

Can't wait to see Tatsuya's toy in action.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jun 14, 2014)

Through out the episode, I keep waiting for something to go wrong with their CAD devices.. surprisingly it the episode went smoothly without any interruptions. Found out this is 26 episodes instead <3333


----------



## Blunt (Jun 14, 2014)

Was that some kind of Gun-Sword Hybrid CAD on Tatsuya's screen?


----------



## Zaru (Jun 14, 2014)

I can't quite think of an anime with characters that act more stiff and artificial.
Not even talking about Tatsuya because he's got a reason for it.


----------



## Corwin (Jun 15, 2014)

So I'm guessing they didn't do as well as expected in some competitions because it was Izumi who calibrated their CADs instead of the perfect boy Tatsuya.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 21, 2014)

As usual, another dialogue heavy episode, particularly with the group trying to decipher how the foul play in the water board competition could have taken place.


----------



## TeenRyu (Jun 21, 2014)

Were gonna be getting into the thick of the story I believe now, aren't we.


----------



## wibisana (Jun 21, 2014)

just realize it will have 26 eps lol. thought that will be last ep


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Jun 21, 2014)

This episode made them feel especially soulless.
The whole exchange he had with the girl whose gun he calibrated, was painful to watch.
They didn't feel like humans at all.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 21, 2014)

Sort of a boring episode.  I'm glad Shizuku got a little time to shine for a change though.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 28, 2014)

Of course money and gambling would play a part in this large scale competition. And I still can't believe some characters are still hung up on the whole Blooms and Weeds classification when they're taking part in a competition against _other_ schools.


----------



## wibisana (Jun 28, 2014)

well, I dont know how male 1st high is so incompetent.
compared to female that sweep the competition


----------



## Mei Lin (Jun 28, 2014)

Snobby rich Kids in First high are so bad yuck, it would be nice if Tatsuya had actual competition in his own school.


----------



## Corwin (Jun 28, 2014)

Morisaki still butthurt about Tatsuya's superior skillz


----------



## McSlobs (Jun 28, 2014)

He's jealous that all of the girls want Tatsuya's lovin


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 5, 2014)

I knew Tatsuya would somehow be forced into taking part in the competition. The Monolith Code Competition should be interesting.

Music-wise I like the First OP slightly more than the new one but the visuals kept my interest.


----------



## Corwin (Jul 5, 2014)

It's a bit amusing how there's this hardcore crime syndicate full of badass mafia guys, and they just sit around the table discussing a competition between schoolchildren


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 5, 2014)

Corwin said:


> It's a bit amusing how there's this hardcore crime syndicate full of badass mafia guys, and they just sit around the table discussing a competition between schoolchildren



If organized crime rings can center their business around the results of little league baseball games then this isn't out of the realm of possibility


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 5, 2014)

So it comes to that at last, Tatsuya is forced to participate. I have a bad feeling :l
Also the I prefer the first OP better. It give gels more with the explosives magic theme.

Also Morifailure didn't even do anything


----------



## Blue (Jul 5, 2014)

This poor girl who had the nerve to complain about how Tatsuya's engineering is basically cheat codes

"HOW COULD YOU SAY SOMETHING LIKE THAT"
"YOU SALTY CUNT"
"YOU'RE JUST JEALOUS"

Meanwhile this dumb fucking Yuki clone is just standing there pulling the trigger on her gun, not even bothering aiming, and gets a perfect score

God if I was one of these scrubs who actually had to rely on my skills to win, my rage would be multiplying exponentially.


----------



## TeenRyu (Jul 6, 2014)

I like the new ending. The new op is a little more take than the fist one, but it fits. And is the singer the same one who did the second Kill la kill OP?


----------



## Blunt (Jul 6, 2014)

Blue said:


> This poor girl who had the nerve to complain about how Tatsuya's engineering is basically cheat codes
> 
> "HOW COULD YOU SAY SOMETHING LIKE THAT"
> "YOU SALTY CUNT"
> ...


wait wut

when did this happen


----------



## Smoke (Jul 6, 2014)

My favorite part this ep, was his sempai, realizing that the object of her affection had been right under her nose the entire time. I wonder how that'll play out. Will she shy away from him, or will she take initiative and push forward?

I love how Tatsuya is so far superior to everyone, that they had to not only throw 1, but 2 prodigies at him. 

I'm pretty excited to see how this turns out. 

I'm actually hoping that it won't be a neck to neck race, but an overwhelming defeat, handed down courtesy of Tatsuya and his weed battalion. But of course, it won't be.


I'm also expecting many more fangirls once he shines.


----------



## Blue (Jul 6, 2014)

Blunt said:


> wait wut
> 
> when did this happen



Episode 13

20:35


----------



## Zaru (Jul 6, 2014)

So according to the new OP we'll get mech battles and flying superhero Tatsuya or what


----------



## Muk (Jul 6, 2014)

Blue said:


> This poor girl who had the nerve to complain about how Tatsuya's engineering is basically cheat codes
> 
> "HOW COULD YOU SAY SOMETHING LIKE THAT"
> "YOU SALTY CUNT"
> ...



well the scrubs have bad engineers
and tatsuyas gear can't be used by everyone, since he's personalizing it to each user's ability. but otherwise it is a giant cheat code


----------



## Shirker (Jul 6, 2014)

Blue said:


> This poor girl who had the nerve to complain about how Tatsuya's engineering is basically cheat codes
> 
> "HOW COULD YOU SAY SOMETHING LIKE THAT"
> "YOU SALTY CUNT"
> ...



Yyyeeeaaah... that part in the last episode kinda bugged me too. Or rather it made me a tad uncomfortable because due to everyone's reaction, she was painted to be the bad guy, but shit, I imagine that's what all the viewers at home were thinking. Tatsuya's military-grade ability's overpowered as shit. 

Anyway, it was nice to see big-dick Tatsuya get told off for once by Jumounji. It'll also be interesting to see him face off against something of an equal next episode. I've been patiently waiting for Crimson to show his stuff since he first showed up, so it looks like next week, things will finally start getting more entertaining.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Jul 6, 2014)

Zaru said:


> So according to the new OP we'll get mech battles and flying superhero Tatsuya or what




*Spoiler*: __ 



no mech to mech, iirc. *they'll be dragged into an invasion.*
I'm guessing that it's going to be the final of the series.
I think this isn't really a big spoiler.
Also, yeah flying hero tatsuya(with his squad all wearing a flying suit). 






> God if I was one of these scrubs who actually had to rely on my skills to win, my rage would be multiplying exponentially.


Implying that you don't need skills to trigger the magic at the exact time and place.
Lolblue


----------



## Zooted (Jul 6, 2014)

God Tatsuya is so OP, I can't wait for him to face off against 2 prodigies. Everyone's gona shit their pants once Tatsuya pull out some OP abilities.


----------



## TeenRyu (Jul 8, 2014)

As it stands Welly, Tatsuya and Crimson prince both have banned magic skills. Rupture and Grand Dispersion. The fact that Tatsuya also said he could probably beat his aunt in one on one magic fight; means alot-- Their family is quite fucking powerful. 



Of course, not fully reading the light novel (IF FUCKING SWORD ART CAN GET IT'S LIGHT NOVEL HERE, I WANT THIS ONE IN ENGLISH) I can't say everything for sure.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Jul 8, 2014)

Read at BT. 
Some spoilers.

*Spoiler*: __ 



masaki would be forced to use a banned attack against tatsuya in the finals(albeit, it was because of his instincts), not rupture though.


----------



## SthRandom (Jul 8, 2014)

This is so ridiculous that I don't even know where to begin.

So Tatsuya originally doesn't want to participate as a player due to the "psychological damage" that would be dealt to other players.

But after they literally force him to do it, he picks two more people who not only aren't players, but they aren't even in the team to begin with. If that isn't meant to deal "psychological damage" to other players, then I don't know.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Jul 8, 2014)

SthRandom said:


> This is so ridiculous that I don't even know where to begin.
> 
> So Tatsuya originally doesn't want to participate as a player due to the "psychological damage" that would be dealt to other players.
> 
> But after they literally force him to do it, he picks two more people who not only aren't players, but they aren't even in the team to begin with. If that isn't meant to deal "psychological damage" to other players, then I don't know.



He's only using it as a reason to back off at the offer, until he was bitched slap by jumonji.


----------



## SthRandom (Jul 8, 2014)

ZenithXAbyss said:


> He's only using it as a reason to back off at the offer, until he was bitched slap by jumonji.



It's a valid reason imo, though. They're basically telling other teammates that they suck so much that they have to get people from outside .-.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Jul 8, 2014)

SthRandom said:


> It's a valid reason imo, though. They're basically telling other teammates that they suck so much that they have to get people from outside .-.



Tatsuya isn't people from the outside though.
Though they do suck, compared to tatsuya at least.(which the others that matter already knows anyway)


----------



## TeenRyu (Jul 9, 2014)

^ not only that, he even says that because He hasn't watched (He'd be disappointed at them anyway) or know any of the abilities they have it would be pointless to have them try and work something out with shoddy teamwork, where as the two he knows well are already present and he knows them quite well so he can make some amazing strategies.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 12, 2014)

Tatsuya's up coming opponents in the final seem to have figured out his strengths and weaknesses pretty quickly. Let's see if everything plays out the way they expect in the finals


----------



## Shirker (Jul 12, 2014)

Another pretty boring episode, but I suppose we needed to set the stage for Crimson and the other to display how well they're able to come up with strategies as complex as Big-Dick Tatsuya's, as well as show off Tatsuya and the gang's teamwork and yet another attack that makes spectators go "Uwwwuuuuhh?!"

Majorly disappointing, but thankfully the showdown happens next week.


----------



## Muk (Jul 13, 2014)

you know tasuya's teamwork until the finals felt like the 7-1 of germany vs brazil


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Jul 13, 2014)

Kind of funny how there's already little action in the series as a whole, and they still cut it.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 13, 2014)

Thanks stupid George for telling us who obviously will win already.


----------



## wibisana (Jul 13, 2014)

question 
gram demolition = gram dispersion?
why change name? or it different? I mean everyone but Miyuki assume it is gram demolition but Tatsuya real majic is gram dispersion (stronger version?)
or just change name


----------



## Darth (Jul 13, 2014)

I think at this point i'm actually cheering for Tatsuya and co to lose miserably.

Just for a change of pace ya know?


----------



## Corwin (Jul 13, 2014)

Following shonen tropes, Tatsuya would get beaten up at first, and then go "I didn't want to reveal _that _technique here, but I have no other choice" and then own the opposition easily.

But since it looks like he's forbidden from using his secret skillz by his family or the military or whatever, maybe what he revealed up till now will be enough, even though George already built a plan based on what they've seen Tatsuya use so far.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 13, 2014)

Corwin said:


> Following shonen tropes, Tatsuya would get beaten up at first, and then go "I didn't want to reveal _that _technique here, but I have no other choice" and then own the opposition easily.



At least then it'll be _something_, because since the start of the show, just about every fight he (and his comrades) has been in sums up to:

"I'm going to fight you now!"
"No, you're not."

It'd just be nice to see someone get challenged. Hopefully Crimson and George won't disappoint.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Jul 13, 2014)

wibisana said:


> question
> gram demolition = gram dispersion?
> why change name? or it different? I mean everyone but Miyuki assume it is gram demolition but Tatsuya real majic is gram dispersion (stronger version?)
> or just change name



They are different.
Gram demolition is a projectile of psions that destroys the activation and magic sequence.

Gram dispersion decomposes the magic sequence, but the information must be exposed otherwise, it is impossible to accomplish.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 19, 2014)

Even though Tatsuya has the invincible MC plot armor going for him, the finals still ended up being pretty entertaining. Although, I wonder if Tatsuya was right when he said he would be in serious doubt about the outcome of one on one battle between him and that Prince if there were no restrictions in place?


----------



## Corwin (Jul 19, 2014)

Considering his OP automatic regeneration, I don't really see how he could lose.


----------



## Darth (Jul 19, 2014)

Kira Yamato said:


> Even though Tatsuya has the invincible MC plot armor going for him, the finals still ended up being pretty entertaining. Although, I wonder if Tatsuya was right when he said he would be in serious doubt about the outcome of one on one battle between him and that Prince if there were no restrictions in place?


Well the prince was barely trying. In fact he was restricting himself pretty heavily so his power output must be insane. But yeah I don't think there's even a slight chance Tatsuya would lose irregardless.


Corwin said:


> Considering his OP automatic regeneration, I don't really see how he could lose.



We don't know how many times he can use it in a fight. Maybe it's a one time thing.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 19, 2014)

Who would have thought Crimson prince would care about the rules as much as he did and left himself open.

Tatsuya is so op, self restoration spell, you can't touch that. Urgh George who was weak as hell. 

That was intense, I was sweating


----------



## Zaru (Jul 19, 2014)

Corwin said:


> Considering his OP automatic regeneration, I don't really see how he could lose.



That regen is probably very limited, and his opponent was severely restricting himself in terms of attack power.
While he can probably whip out other stuff that he wouldn't use in this tournament, in a serious fight to the death things could go very differently.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 19, 2014)

What is the next arc now? I don't read the novel, terrorist attack again?


----------



## Zaru (Jul 19, 2014)

There are ~8 eps or so left and the second opening has suit battles against mechs or something. So it has to be about that?


----------



## Darth (Jul 19, 2014)

Mei Lin said:


> Who would have thought Crimson prince would care about the rules as much as he did and left himself open.
> 
> Tatsuya is so op, self restoration spell, you can't touch that. Urgh George who was weak as hell.
> 
> That was intense, I was sweating



He's playing to win, not kill. It makes sense how he freaked out when he thought he'd kill Tatsuya. Guess he's not as bloodthirsty as he was made out to be when he was introduced.


----------



## wibisana (Jul 19, 2014)

lol what I dont get it, why Miki got bleeding? george off paneled him? or Tatsuya's magic attacked him too?
why George seems tanking Tatsuya's magic when he just as near as Miki to Tatsuya? (he should get similar damage)
or Miki's body just way weaker than everyone else?


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jul 19, 2014)

Can this guy be even more gary stu?


----------



## Blunt (Jul 19, 2014)

i think the comment about tatsuya not being able to take ichijo in a real fight was either a translation error or just more of tatsuya's bullshit

ichijo was really only limited in the number of activation sequences he was allowed to make and not being allowed to use Rupture, while pretty much Tatsuya's entire fighting style and arsenal of huge range spells was off the table 

he also had a shit CAD and was reluctant to use flash cast and his magic sensing thingy for whatever reason

i don't see how he wouldn't beat the shit out of ichijo in a real fight



wibisana said:


> lol what I dont get it, why Miki got bleeding? george off paneled him? or Tatsuya's magic attacked him too?
> why George seems tanking Tatsuya's magic when he just as near as Miki to Tatsuya? (he should get similar damage)
> or Miki's body just way weaker than everyone else?


it looked to me like he bit his own lip to draw the blood on purpose

i guess his restriction is that he has to use his own blood to access his full power


----------



## Kurou (Jul 19, 2014)

Vino said:


> Can this guy be even more gary stu?



He could always get longer hair and call himself Alucard


----------



## wibisana (Jul 19, 2014)

Blunt said:


> it looked to me like he bit his own lip to draw the blood on purpose
> 
> i guess his restriction is that he has to use his own blood to access his full power



I miss took it lol
I thought he was beaten at that point,
he was holding his body as if just got hit


----------



## Darth (Jul 19, 2014)

Felt like he only bit his lip to get an adrenaline rush from the pain. I don't think it had anything to do with his magic.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 20, 2014)

As bland as he is, I gotta admit, watching Big Dick Tatsuya go all Bayonetta on those casts was pretty sweet. Plus, George ended up being outsmarted was pretty fun to watch. The fight as a whole, while not as long as I'd've liked, was still damn solid, so credit where credit's due.

The combo of Crimson's mini freakout of "oh no, I cast my spell too good" followed by Tatsu automatically healing himself caught me off gaurd, though. Had to pause the video from laughing.


----------



## Corwin (Jul 20, 2014)

Yeah, but I was also confused why he was clutching his chest and such.


----------



## Smoke (Jul 20, 2014)

Seems like a lot of stuff was off paneled.


Like the bike accident.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 20, 2014)

"Those compressed air bullets must've hurt."
"Not as much when I got hit by that motorcycle that one time."
"Oh my _god_!"
"I know right? It was inconvenient as hell!"


----------



## Jeral Fernandes (Jul 20, 2014)

Corwin said:


> Yeah, but I was also confused why he was clutching his chest and such.



Seem like with normal human it will hurt as hell, just that Leo is such a monster when it comes to durability (Tatsuya case is self-explanatory), so that is why he kinda freaks out when he realizes that lol.


----------



## Muk (Jul 20, 2014)

Blunt said:


> i think the comment about tatsuya not being able to take ichijo in a real fight was either a translation error or just more of tatsuya's bullshit
> 
> ichijo was really only limited in the number of activation sequences he was allowed to make and not being allowed to use Rupture, while pretty much Tatsuya's entire fighting style and arsenal of huge range spells was off the table
> 
> ...




cause he's hiding all his military undercover stuff so 'no one' knows what he really does


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Jul 20, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



We still haven't even finished vol.4.
And this is supposed to cover up to vol.7.
I sure hope they won't cut too many things.
At worst, they'd probably skip vol.5.


----------



## wibisana (Jul 20, 2014)

Jeral Fernandes said:


> Seem like with normal human it will hurt as hell, just that Leo is such a monster when it comes to durability (Tatsuya case is self-explanatory), so that is why he kinda freaks out when he realizes that lol.



actually Corwin has similar things i got.
before Mikihiko go rampage he "only" got pushed down by George gravity magic. and we under impression it would not hurt as mush as gun/explosion magic.
yet after Tatsuya's finger snap Miki seems so beat up, hold his chest.

I dont think that was the effect of getting pushed by gravitational magic btw


----------



## TeenRyu (Jul 21, 2014)

mikihiko got hit by gravity and something else as well, I think he caught a bit of Crimson's spell too.


----------



## TeenRyu (Jul 26, 2014)

Dat pissed tatsuya


----------



## Darth (Jul 26, 2014)

okay, this is getting out of hand. No shit the other schools filed a complaint about cheating. That flying device is hax as fuck in this competition. This isn't a fair tournament in the slightest.

Watching the military corps take down that enhanced human was probably the highlight of the episode. Definitely want to see more of them.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 26, 2014)

Trying to hurt soomeone's little sister, better be prepared Your ass kickedby the big brother


----------



## Muk (Jul 26, 2014)

Big Brother is watching you


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 26, 2014)

Tatsuya getting angry? Now that's a rare sight. Miyuki on the other manage to draw quite a few surprise expressions from the crowd with flight magic and the gap between her and the competitors didn't decrease even after other schools got the magic sequence for it for the finals


----------



## wibisana (Jul 27, 2014)

dat angry badass Tatsusa

also that badass Yanagi

about flying magic I think it somewhat meh.
lol when Miyuki use it, it was great but then everyone else use it, it become mana capacity competition,
since Miyuki suppose to be "heir" of one of patriarch no wonder she had more mana than other


----------



## Rukia (Jul 27, 2014)

This was a sloppy episode.  I think we are going to really see the show rush now.  Lots of material to go through; not a lot of episodes left.


----------



## Haohmaru (Jul 30, 2014)

Anyone else hear French talking at the end when the bgm was playing? That surprised me, I thought I had a French youtube movie on or something.


----------



## Tomochii-Chan (Aug 2, 2014)

Angry big sis-con Tatsuya 

Lol when Miyuki used the flying magic, I wondered what was considered cheating.. Like were their limitations in these games? I don't really get it.

All of the mahou shoujos.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 2, 2014)

Wow, you really don't want to mess with Miyuki lest you incur the full wrath of Tatsuya. He showed no mercy to those guys. Straight up cold blooded 

And of course he would save the last dance for Miyuki.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 2, 2014)

Well.  At least they didn't suffer?  He pretty much just erased them.  Quick and clean.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 2, 2014)

As silly as the "dancing" 3d models looked, this was a pretty satisfying episode.

Feels like a show finale though, somehow. What's left for those remaining 6(?) eps?


----------



## Mei Lin (Aug 2, 2014)

Tatsuya is going to dust you if your going to mess with him 



Masaki didn't know you were a tsundere, a future Ally obviously .

I kinda laugh at the ten clan , you can't touch Tatsuya so sit your ass down or get dusted


----------



## Mei Lin (Aug 2, 2014)

Zaru said:


> As silly as the "dancing" 3d models looked, this was a pretty satisfying episode.
> 
> Feels like a show finale though, somehow. What's left for those remaining 6(?) eps?



26 episodes, so I guess 8 more.


----------



## reaperunique (Aug 2, 2014)

Tatsuya is so fucking OP, it's beyond awesome  If you even hurt a hair on Miyuki's head he's going to find a way to make you pay, either with your life or with... well your life.

He got advice about joining one of the 10 clans when he's stronger than all of them together 

How can anyone not like this show?


----------



## Muk (Aug 2, 2014)

reaperunique said:


> Tatsuya is so fucking OP, it's beyond awesome  If you even hurt a hair on Miyuki's head he's going to find a way to make you pay, either with your life or with... well your life.
> 
> He got advice about joining one of the 10 clans when he's stronger than all of them together
> 
> How can anyone not like this show?



well technically he's from the 10 clans, he's just not allowed to speak of it as an undercover agent 

sucks to be him


----------



## Lord Stark (Aug 3, 2014)

Considering the Patriarch knows Tatsuya is an undercover Yotsuba, Juumonji as assistant head of one of the 10 Master Clans likely has a hunch that he's one of them.  Probably why he asked if he was from the 10 Master Clans in the First Place.


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 3, 2014)

Zaru said:


> As silly as the "dancing" 3d models looked, this was a pretty satisfying episode.
> 
> Feels like a show finale though, somehow. What's left for those remaining 6(?) eps?



Well if they keep going with the novels, seems like one or two chapters will be about summer vacations I think.And then the rest should be used in the next arc.


----------



## reaperunique (Aug 3, 2014)

Muk said:


> well technically he's from the 10 clans, he's just not allowed to speak of it as an undercover agent
> 
> sucks to be him



I know, the advice itself is also stupid as he is indeed part of it. But it's even funnier that he gets the advice because he's also one of the, if not the, strongest magicien (in terms of destructive prowez at least).


----------



## Muk (Aug 3, 2014)

Lord Stark said:


> Considering the Patriarch knows Tatsuya is an undercover Yotsuba, Juumonji as assistant head of one of the 10 Master Clans likely has a hunch that he's one of them.  Probably why he asked if he was from the 10 Master Clans in the First Place.



the patriarch is kinda special case, since he actually was tatsuya's aunt's teacher. thus he knows stuff the other families aren't suppose to know


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 9, 2014)

Thesis Competition? Hmm...so, we move from practical skills to the written portion and yet the action looks more intense than the previous arc


----------



## McSlobs (Aug 9, 2014)

This arc is beyond the LN's I've read so far. Wonder what we'll see now?


----------



## Haohmaru (Aug 9, 2014)

What the hell happened in the sniper scene? Did Tasuya predict the sniper shot or did he heal after he was shot and track down the bullet trajectory and kill that guy?


----------



## Zaru (Aug 9, 2014)

It was pretty obvious that he was shot, recovered and calculated the trajectory


----------



## Haohmaru (Aug 9, 2014)

So that did really happen. WTF Tatsuya can cure a shot in his left chest that fast. He's fucking OP.


----------



## wibisana (Aug 10, 2014)

Haohmaru said:


> So that did really happen. WTF Tatsuya can cure a shot in his left chest that fast. He's fucking OP.



yeah, I was under impression that his healing power would not in that level. but i was wrong.
maybe he indeed can time travel. 
(restoring body to previous/healthy state)


----------



## Blue (Aug 10, 2014)

reaperunique said:


> How can anyone not like this show?



I dunno, some people like it when the protagonist is actually challenged instead of being a god made flesh.

Even I'm finding it shitty and boring now. I don't mind the MC being god, but at the very least show us his victims crying about how powerless they are. 

I was -really- looking forward to seeing what Not-Suzaku and Curious George had to say about getting curbstomped, but we got fucking nothing, they just moved on.


----------



## Corwin (Aug 10, 2014)

I disliked it too for a while, but then I realized I was just looking at it the wrong way. Now I'm just amused by how ridiculously OP Tatsuya is and how no one stands a chance against him.


----------



## wibisana (Aug 10, 2014)

Corwin said:


> I disliked it too for a while, but then I realized I was just looking at it the wrong way. Now I'm just amused by how ridiculously OP Tatsuya is and how no one stands a chance against him.



actually he already reach supersaiyan level in there, and only her mom, aunt, some elite in army or police force stand a chance against him.

he is OP. but not top tier.
also so far he only match low tier one. so he looked like OP


----------



## Mei Lin (Aug 16, 2014)

Tatsuya such a troll in the beginning  Things are getting really serious, but I still want to laugh at these Chinese names.


----------



## Lord Stark (Aug 17, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Someone's who's read the light novels wanna explain to me if the USNA are allies or villains in this show?


----------



## Muk (Aug 17, 2014)

Lord Stark said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Someone's who's read the light novels wanna explain to me if the USNA are allies or villains in this show?



think of the current alliance of the west + japan = the same as in the books


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 23, 2014)

Is it just me or did we witness more romcom moments this week than usual?


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Sep 10, 2014)

Jesus christ, 1 whole volume was skipeed.


----------



## reaperunique (Sep 13, 2014)

Shit is about to get down mother fuckers 

I'm amazed Shiba let that truck driver live, he dematerialized that truck but not the driver.

Everyones faces when they told he was an SO and when Miyuki set him free. Priceless!

I so can't wait for next week.


----------



## wibisana (Sep 13, 2014)

lol supersaiyan shiba


----------



## Corwin (Sep 13, 2014)

As if Tatsuya wasn't OP enough already. I don't even.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 13, 2014)

My favorite part was when Tatsuya obliterated the truck.  And Mayumi's reaction to that feat.


----------



## McSlobs (Sep 13, 2014)

Next week...the ruckus shall commence Everybody but Miyuki must be thinking "Damn! I'm glad I didn't ever  piss him off"


----------



## Mei Lin (Sep 13, 2014)

Tatsuya is so OP, that' he so cool.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Sep 14, 2014)

God damn, Tatsuya wrecked everyone this week. Slashing people apart with his hands and vaporizing a truck was pretty awesome. I'm susprised there wasn't more of a reaction from his friends about him being in the military.


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 14, 2014)

Damn fucking right.

And apparently Miyuki just allowed him to use his full power or something. the dude is just too much for these  chumps to handle no matter the numbers

Also dat truck obliteration


----------



## Smoke (Sep 14, 2014)

~Greed~ said:


> God damn, Tatsuya wrecked everyone this week. Slashing people apart with his hands and vaporizing a truck was pretty awesome. I'm susprised there wasn't more of a reaction from his friends about him being in the military.



This.


This is my one complaint.


There should be more reaction to all the awesome things he does. He should walk around, pushing girls off his nuts. I mean, he beat the man who will lead the 10 clans, and yet they haven't shown him receiving any love letters or anything. I need Miyuki, Honoka, and Saegusa constantly on edge over every girl that asks them about him. 

And why isn't A-chan more nervous and fidgety around him? He's Taurus Silver, the man you've been drooling over this whole time, and now that he's in front of you...nothing?


----------



## McSlobs (Sep 14, 2014)

Shyness, astonishment & disbelief can screw with people's reactions. Tatsuya gets no women because his emotions are practically gone except for caring about Miyuki


----------



## Lord Stark (Sep 14, 2014)

Smoke said:


> This.
> 
> 
> This is my one complaint.
> ...



Nah Ichijou will not be leading the 10 clans.  More likely is Saegusa's older brother, Miyuki, or Juumonji.


----------



## JesusBaby (Sep 15, 2014)

Miyuki unleashing the limiter on the demon who is about to get his war suit and annihilate some people 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Darth (Sep 16, 2014)

Yeah, Tatsuya catching and deflecting bullets from a fucking hand canon was probably the coolest scene this episode. 

Although incinerating the truck was nice as well.


----------



## McSlobs (Sep 16, 2014)

JesusBaby said:


> Miyuki unleashing the limiter on the demon who is about to get his war suit and annihilate some people



That limiter worked two ways. It kept Miyuki under control as well as Tatsuya.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 20, 2014)

Tatsuya keeps upping his game every single episode. It was naive of me to think we'd get some casualties with the home team, especially after those two characters went down with what seemed like fatal injuries. 

I guess Tatsuya's restoration/regenerative abilities weren't limited to use on himself xD


----------



## TeenRyu (Sep 20, 2014)

every episode were like "he can't possibly achieve a higher broken status" nope. proved wrong every time.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Sep 20, 2014)

Bringing his friends back to life now....I don't even know what to say. Tatsuya is so overpowered compared to everyone else in the show


----------



## McSlobs (Sep 20, 2014)

His only weak point is he has no real emotion except his love for his sister


----------



## JesusBaby (Sep 20, 2014)

And it is such that Jesus has arriveth from the Heavens and has healeth the people and noweth will destroyeth the enemy with his demonic power which no mortal has ever survivith


OMG I just noticed those machines are advance Kurata machines made for wars 
They'll be deployed to wars in the near future because of Mahouka XD


----------



## Darth (Sep 20, 2014)

They completely butchered Miyuki's scene..



> Miyuki had lost her temper.
> For her, Isori and Kirihara were nothing more than acquaintances.
> Yet, using despicable means to hurt people she knew was enough to ignite the furnace of wrath within her.
> Despite her rage, her brain remained calm as usual.
> ...



aside from that, the episode was fairly well done. Gotta love Mayumi <3


*Spoiler*: __ 








And that's the hardest we've seen ever seen Tatsuya laugh!


*Spoiler*: __ 








But yeah they left out a ton of stuff from the LN. They didn't explain Honoka's light manipulation magic, Erika's and Leo's swords, Miyuki's Space/Time Freezing magic, and a further explanation of Tatsuya's Regrowth. Understandable, as it's only 20 minutes for them to include as much as they can, but still disappointing.


----------



## reaperunique (Sep 20, 2014)

I knew Tatsuya was bad ass, but seeing it in the show is awesome. As mentioned it's a shame they can't show more due to the length of the series.

Basically, one can't be controlled without the other. Tatsuya's prowahz need to be controlled by Miyuki's brain freeze. She needs half of her strength to prevent her brother from being able to regenerate her freeze and thus utilizing his full capacity.


----------



## McSlobs (Sep 20, 2014)

Darth said:


> They completely butchered Miyuki's scene..
> 
> 
> But yeah they left out a ton of stuff from the LN. They didn't explain Honoka's light manipulation magic, Erika's and Leo's swords, Miyuki's Space/Time Freezing magic, and a further explanation of Tatsuya's Regrowth. Understandable, as it's only 20 minutes for them to include as much as they can, but still disappointing.




Yeah, Tatsuya was showing no after effect from healing those two. Though it could be worse....


----------



## Darth (Sep 21, 2014)

McSlobs said:


> Yeah, Tatsuya was showing no after effect from healing those two. Though it could be worse....



Well, unsealed Tatsuya can heal a lot more than two people and still be fine. 

Regrowth isn't perfect by any means though. When used, the pain of the injured victim is transferred back into Tatsuya, and multiplied several times depending on how long it's been since the injury was inflicted. 

I'm kind of surprised Tatsuya wasn't sheathed in sweat or collapsing after using Regrowth twice on nearly fatal wounds. Guy is pretty much God yep.


----------



## McSlobs (Sep 21, 2014)

Ahh I couldn't remember how many people it was before he was really feeling the side effects. It's been awhile since I read the LN


----------



## wibisana (Sep 21, 2014)

so Saegusa is just weaker version of Miyuki
that is sad 
I hoped seeing more of her.
also Miyuki only use freezing mahou all the time

what is cool is how erika has 2 bad ass aniki
but somehow she ended up be 2nd course student
that makes no sense lol


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 27, 2014)

Tatsuya once again showing off his limitless ability and power. He probably could have destroyed the entire enemy country with one blast if he wanted.


----------



## November (Sep 27, 2014)

Motherfucking Tatsuya


----------



## reaperunique (Sep 27, 2014)

November said:


> Motherfucking Tatsuya



Is fucking OP and I love it


----------



## November (Sep 27, 2014)

reaperunique said:


> Is fucking OP and I love it



This 26 chapters cover like... 7 novels.
And there are 14 novels 
Can?t wait for the next season.


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 27, 2014)

Season 2 now!!!

Mother Fucking Tatsuya is just too boss


----------



## JesusBaby (Sep 27, 2014)

"slow clap and cries  

Brilliant 10/10

My a$$hole



 - XD

Hmm future weapons maybe? he now has a third eye gun and his regrowth is his daruma? 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## dwabn (Sep 27, 2014)

Tatsuya shitting on bads


----------



## Darth (Sep 28, 2014)

So they ended up explaining Regrowth and Material Burst after all..

Was a legit ending. I definitely enjoyed the anime. It's not AotS or AotY for me, but it was still 100% worth watching. 

I'd give it 8 onii sama's/10


----------



## November (Sep 28, 2014)

Kagutsuchi said:


> lmao nbnjrni



Praise the Onisama


----------



## wibisana (Sep 29, 2014)

Jesus, Shiva, Vishnu, the fucking Onisama 
he nuke literally,
cant beat that


----------



## reaperunique (Sep 29, 2014)

November said:


> This 26 chapters cover like... 7 novels.
> And there are 14 novels
> Can?t wait for the next season.



They better announce it shortly


----------



## Lord Stark (Sep 30, 2014)

Wow, now I am curious to see what the other Strategic-class Magicians can do.


----------



## Shingy (Oct 14, 2014)

will the anime still go on?

i'm confused


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Nov 20, 2014)

Started watching this about 2 weeks ago or so and I just finished it tonight. Holy fuckin shit...this show was amazing. I am so mad at myself for not watching it when it came out. The concept is awesome, and the execution was damn near flawless.

First off...Tatsuya is quite possibly the most overpowered protagonist in any show I have ever watched...and I fuckin love it lol. He just oozes pure badassery in every scene that he is in. Calm demeanor, concise in his speech...and ready to fuck up anyone/anything in a moments notice. Can instantly battle-res himself and anyone around him, can basically freeze time to wallhack and see where all enemies are...oh, and he can one-shot anything and make them disappear into nothingness lol. He is quite literally God. Also, I love that near the end Miyuki takes off his apparent limiter (yeah...he wasn't even working at full capacity at that point rofl...) and then he gets his mobile suit afterwards. Yep, GOD himself needed even more buffs...hilarious.

Normally I hate the overly attached sister trope as it is kind of annoying...but man, Miyuki is definitely the exception. They truly do love each other, and would do anything for each other (though I wish Tatsuya was actually capable of feeling love  hopefully they delve into why he has no emotions in the next season). It also certainly helps that she can carry her own...and by that I mean insta AOE deep-freezing things. Good fuckin game. Also, bro/sis love in actual anime is usually pretty weird (hentai is the clear exception imo lol), but goddamn I truly do ship the fuck outta Tatsuya and Miyuki...they really are just meant to be together.

Much to my surprise...I actually cared about the Student Council and the majority of the side characters in this show. Normally they are just filler with occasionally interesting moments...but I grew to like them. As a result of this though...whenever a close up of someone's face happened during this show, or a heartwarming moment occurred...I immediately thought they were going to get shot/killed. When Saegusa was giving her speech at the start, I was so scared that she was going to die right then/there . Same applies for Shizuku after Tatsuya upgraded her weapon for the competition. I had to stop for the night because I sensed death-flags everywhere lol.

I really enjoyed the actual implementation of magic in this series. They were able to explain it without it sounding too absurd mainly because magic is basically like coding (and Tatsuya happens to be the godliest coder of all time apparently). So many unique spells...both ones that can be used in normal, everyday lives...or those that are have the sole purpose of annihilating enemies. Amazing.

I am kinda sad that the Crimson Prince and Tatsuya didn't get to fight alongside one another during the finale. I guess I thought that because I assumed this was going to only be a 26 episode series...and that was going to be the final boss fight (and I am glad I was wrong). Hopefully that can happen next season at some point.

Really looking forward to Tatsuya and Miyuki's meeting with their aunt. I also, hope they also are able to make use of that Relic that they got a hold of. And finally...I hope that somehow they are able to remain students at First High, even after all the bullshit that just happened (and the fact that their apparent cover is blown).

I know I forgot to talk about some things...but goddamn, I just love this fuckin show. This was easily one of the best shows I have seen in quite some time. Fun atmosphere at times (the school games and stuff), but can instantly turn serious in a heartbeat. I CANNOT WAIT for season 2 to come out...and I hope it happens soon!


----------



## Narutossss (Nov 22, 2014)

lol I saw this anime on netflix and out of boredom I decided to marathon it and boy is it awful, damn it's just down right bad. 

No suspense what so ever, all the bad guys are literally canon fodder, I can't even remember a single villain in this anime that posed even a tiny threat. they all just got stomped.

too much disturbing i*c*st.

90% of the anime is exposition explaining shit I don't care about. 

tatsuya is beyond OP, it's just fucking ridiculous, I mean come the fuck on seriously? this guy is literally god, he is god. 

the animation is the only saying grace of this trainwreak.

3/10.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 10, 2020)

I’m hyped.  It’s very surprising that we are getting another season.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Oct 3, 2020)

@MusubiKazesaru, we need you to throw a phoenix down on this thread - Oh Knee Sama is back.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Oct 3, 2020)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> @MusubiKazesaru, we need you to throw a phoenix down on this thread - Oh Knee Sama is back.


I tried for a moment to look it up, but I was busy so I was only using the search bar which failed.

It actually wasn't even such a bad ep by Mahouka standards, Lina now stands as one of the few girls in the show with half a personality at least


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 3, 2020)

Wasn´t this blonde girl the one int he movie?


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Oct 3, 2020)

Damn 



The only side character I vaguely remember is the rooster haired ginger girl. 
It's been too long.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Oct 4, 2020)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> Damn
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I sort of remember them but they mostly lack much of a personality outside of liking the MC. I guess one of the other semi-standouts in the seitokaichou voiced by Kana Hanazawa.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Oct 4, 2020)

luffy no haki said:


> Wasn´t this blonde girl the one int he movie?



I've read that the movie takes place after the Visitor Arc, so that probably was her. I totally forgot there was a movie. Guess I'll watch it after this arc wraps up.



MusubiKazesaru said:


> I sort of remember them but they mostly lack much of a personality outside of liking the MC. I guess one of the other semi-standouts in the seitokaichou voiced by Kana Hanazawa.



Yeah I'm pretty sure I'll remember Lina. Blonde drill haired twin tails? And a wild red headed ginger alter ego? 
And her trying to be undercover while being woefully unprepared for it is a very fun aspect to her character.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Oct 4, 2020)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> Yeah I'm pretty sure I'll remember Lina. Blonde drill haired twin tails? And a wild red headed ginger alter ego?
> And her trying to be undercover while being woefully unprepared for it is a very fun aspect to her character.


Props for the over the top yukata too. SMH Japan, always striking down the nail that sticks up (I knew she was supposed to be undercover obviously but this came off as her being admonished for a bit of both)


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 4, 2020)

Tbh she looked more like some idol than someone who fucked up her clothing


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Oct 4, 2020)

luffy no haki said:


> Tbh she looked more like some idol than someone who fucked up her clothing


Yeah, albeit not one who's going to be doing a live show.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Oct 4, 2020)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Props for the over the top yukata too. SMH Japan, always striking down the nail that sticks up (I knew she was supposed to be undercover obviously but this came off as her being admonished for a bit of both)



The boots were the best part 
Totally clashed but they made the outfit


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Oct 4, 2020)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> The boots were the best part
> Totally clashed but they made the outfit


Not totally though, they ended up creating a rare type of zettai ryouiki 

It's more a clash of styles than of what works.


----------



## wibisana (Oct 29, 2020)

bit underwhelming, but yeah S1 was mainly nothing happened, only on specific episode we got action


----------



## Zeit (Nov 14, 2020)

Man the romantic melodrama is making this season so boring compared to S1.


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 14, 2020)

Lol its the same shit.

Anyway,  cant these suckers cause a war for targeting the special agent Oniisama so directly?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Nov 14, 2020)

Honestly it's been a bit better for me since S1 was shit after shit while this is only 90+% shit. I remember there being way more harem shit in S1 too.

It's still no good, regardless.


----------



## Zeit (Nov 14, 2020)

I mean in S1 you the introduction of the various characters, the "Blooms vs Weeds" mini-arc, the Blanche mini-arc, the Chinese mafia, the Interschool Magic Games and the Chinese military invasion. The whole "romance-tease" angle was at least split among a few different couples instead of just "Tatsuya and his harem" (Mayumi best girl).

Granted S1 was my go-to guilty pleasure watch because yeah, it is pretty shallow but this season has been just tedious outside of the Parasites and the background Mage Suppression movement. The USNA are just jobbers and Lina herself brings nothing new to the table.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Nov 14, 2020)

I've been noticing a recent problem where single LN arcs are more and more taking a half a season or more compared to what would've been 4~ episodes before. Danmachi is doing this as well this season. Of course I'm sure the reality is that it takes place over more than one novel, but it doesn't come off feeling like that and that's the real issue.


----------



## Zeit (Nov 14, 2020)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> I've been noticing a recent problem where single LN arcs are more and more taking a half a season or more compared to what would've been 4~ episodes before. Danmachi is doing this as well this season. Of course I'm sure the reality is that it takes place over more than one novel, but it doesn't come off feeling like that and that's the real issue.



I think it's a case of if a series doesn't have a lot of popularity going in there's a temptation to adapt quite a bit of content to try to create a following, then once it gets popular they pump the breaks so there's more material left to get seasons out of. ToG basically speedran the whole first season in a single cour which sacrificed quite a bit of character development along the way.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Nov 14, 2020)

Zeit said:


> I think it's a case of if a series doesn't have a lot of popularity going in there's a temptation to adapt quite a bit of content to try to create a following, then once it gets popular they pump the breaks so there's more material left to get seasons out of. ToG basically speedran the whole first season in a single cour which sacrificed quite a bit of character development along the way.


Breakneck pacing is never the answer, there's been several that have been totally ruined like that (also all of those webtoon shows were rushed through), but sometimes series dawdle too much. I don't quite think that's the case with the shows I brought up, I think it's more of not quite liking the content enough plus it's outstaying its welcome on top of that.


----------



## Zeit (Nov 15, 2020)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Breakneck pacing is never the answer, there's been several that have been totally ruined like that (also all of those webtoon shows were rushed through), but sometimes series dawdle too much. I don't quite think that's the case with the shows I brought up, I think it's more of not quite liking the content enough plus it's outstaying its welcome on top of that.



I haven't watched more than the first few episodes of Danmachi so I wasn't talking specifically about it, just adaptations in general but I agree there does seem to be issues with pacing in a lot of recent-ish adaptations and ultimately some stuff just doesn't translate well from an LN/manga/webtoon to an animated format.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Nov 15, 2020)

Zeit said:


> I haven't watched more than the first few episodes of Danmachi so I wasn't talking specifically about it, just adaptations in general but I agree there does seem to be issues with pacing in a lot of recent-ish adaptations and ultimately some stuff just doesn't translate well from an LN/manga/webtoon to an animated format.


If we're going to mention some recent anime with immense pacing issues then the two biggest examples I can think of offhand are Index II and the remake of Houshin Engi. Index covered 8+ novels in two cours and that Houshin Engi anime was doing an entire volume in one episode.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 26, 2020)

Imouto spinoff confirmed for next year.


----------

